# Sakura has no self respect



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

absolutely none.

he tried to kill you twice, treated you like shit for god knows how long... and the ^ (use bro) says sorry, taps the forehead and we all good in the hood now?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 6, 2014)

She wants the d, what can you do.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

lolsakura
lolkishi


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Same with Sasuke, hence why they belong together.


----------



## Sora (Nov 6, 2014)

"I'm sorry Sakura"
"sorry for what?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

Three of the first four threads were people complaining about Sakura.

Keep it classy, NF.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

should probably speak to how horrid this was, pika

his apology is litearlly "yeah, sorry"

like.. that's fucking it. 

oh god, she sucks..


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2014)

you shouldn't be so surprised pika


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura acting like a dumb bitch, Sasuke tries to kill you and everything is all peachy because he say sorry my bad.

His apology ain't shit at least make it heartfelt so this bullshit is convincing.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasukes going to be an abusive boyfriend she will wish she chose the hero instead.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Zero character development.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

It was lovely. 

Sasuke trying to say something.
Sakura telling him to STFU.
Sasuke getting all sad, but then insisting because it's important for him. Sasuke apologising.
Sakura sassing him with that 'for what'?
Sasuke like 'for everything'.
Sakura going  'you better be, babakaaaa'.

It was just so perfect.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing different here.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2014)

And you just realized that after 699 chapters?


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

nah, but this is pure confirmation, zabuza. even her most rabid fans can't deny the fuckery that went down in this chapter.


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, she doesn't. It seems like self-respect is such an alien concept to Sakura. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

oh pls even if sasuke cried blood while saying sorry to sakura you'll just parrot the same thing: sakura is dumb bitch blahblahblab

this manga is about forgiveness and bonds. get over it


----------



## orochipein (Nov 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> "I'm sorry Sakura"
> "sorry for what?"



It's like she forget evrything about Sasuke evil action. Seriously though Sakura is a fucking failure


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

lyanna you wanna accept some homicidal maniac back into your life, go right on ahead, sunshine.

don't use this idiotic rhetoric of "this manga's theme is bonds, yo" as some excuse for why this bimbo has yet to grow up. yeah it's a theme, and it's being done horrendously.

and lol at saying even if sasuke cried blood we'd accept this. probably not, but at least there would be a shred of self-decency.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Forgiveness is what konoha did to sasuke, let him live but at the same time maintaining a healthy distance from him


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

And some fans wanted Naruto to end up with this?


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah, you don't just accept bullshit

you forgive when it's worth it


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

The entire chapter reeks of this. "You're pardoned of all the shit you did because you have friends in high places and you said sorry."

Anti-Sasuke FC's title says it all.  Sasuke will never be truly held accountable for the things he has done, or ever face any real consequences, because he said 'sorry' and because Kakashi and Naruto will constantly cover his worthless ass.




Brian said:


> And some fans wanted Naruto to end up with this?


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> And some fans wanted Naruto to end up with this?



brian, thank god my dude picked the right pair of tits


----------



## Sousuke Sagara (Nov 6, 2014)

not even that power up at the end made me like Sakura, now there's no way for the character to get redemption, she is just too disgusting.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> And some fans wanted Naruto to end up with this?



Nardo dodged a bullet.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto, you did good not accepting her love.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

i dunno gaawa

just _look_ at that remorse


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> brian, thank god my dude picked the right pair of tits



They even went so far as to insult Naruto's mom by comparing her to this thing


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

You people! lol

The world isn't as simple as you obviously take it to be. It is not that she forgot, but that she knew his actions were not the actions of the Sasuke she knew/that he was really. 

Y'all be bitching and your tears are delicious.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura's lack of development makes me weep.

Sasuke had to come back, so what else can Kishi squeeze into the penultimate chapter?


----------



## D4truf (Nov 6, 2014)

People still need to bash Sakura? Really?

But where was Hinata in this chapter?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura is the worst character in this manga


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

D4truf said:


> People still need to bash Sakura? Really?
> 
> But where was Hinata in this chapter?



What do you mean, I kept seeing Hinata everywhere


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You people! lol
> 
> The world isn't as simple as you obviously take it to be. It is not that she forgot, but that she knew his actions were not the actions of the Sasuke she knew/that he was really.
> 
> Y'all be bitching and your tears are delicious.



oh shit, you mean if i plot war on my hometown, attempt to murder the only girl that put up with my shit, and aid the organization that almost blew up my world, i can just say "it wasn't the me you knew back then" or "that wasn't the real me" and just get off?

ought to try that. thanks, man.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It is not that she forgot, but that she knew his actions *were not the actions of the Sasuke she knew/that he was really.*



1. Yes they were. Fuck that bullshit.  People are responsible and should be held accountable for what they do. Saying and feeling 'sorry' doesn't cut it.

2. You have any idea how many battered women say that to themselves every single day?


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

D4truf said:


> People still need to bash Sakura? Really?



We taking the hate to the grave and the fun hasn't even legitimately started yet. Wait till chapter 700, that's where shit is really gonna go down.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura is a bottom bitch. Can't be mad.


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

It's not that she forgot his past actions, it's like she doesn't even care. Sasuke wasn't particularly nice to her before he plunges into his daaaarkness mode (where he tried to off her life more than once, treated her like crap and put her down _all the damn time_). Now a 'yeah sorry' is what it took of Sasuke to ask him to go along with him?
She has no self respect. She's pathetic.


Brian said:


> And some fans wanted Naruto to end up with this?


Thankfully, he didn't 


moody said:


> i dunno gaawa
> 
> just _look_ at that remorse


He looks so sorry indeed lmao


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Three of the first four threads were people complaining about Sakura.
> 
> Keep it classy, NF.


Normally I would agree with you and I've defended Sakura in threads in the past...but this time its deserved. She really does have no self-respect after this chapter and sealed her character as entirely unrelateable in terms of romance(any real life girl would be considered insane just for caring so much about a dude she hardly knows after a three year absence by him, regardless of all the other things).


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> So, you're going to act like this shit doesn't happen in real life huh



Because that's supposed to make it a good thing?


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura suffers from Stockholm syndrome. She will forgive him anything and the sauce probably knows this now. She's unredeemable now IMO.


----------



## Azol (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm just so sad for Sakura. I mean I had no respect for her anymore for a long time but seeing her forgiving Sasuke just because he's smiling at her made me cringe.
Character developpement through 700 chapters = zero.
Wow.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish he just outright went to confess to her.

She didn't need to jump on opportunity so desperately.  Maybe they got closer during time skip and especially because of that I'm even more annoyed.

>Sasuke confesses to her
>She asks him to go with him

would have been waay much better.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

she legit went nowhere as a character

just got a forehead mark and some slug

fucking hell, girl.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> We taking the hate to the grave and the fun hasn't even legitimately started yet. Wait till chapter 700, that's where shit is really gonna go down.



I'm waiting for it to drop. 
Hopefully I will be entertained.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

She's so thirsty it's sad


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

honestly... what is there to like in this chick now?

genuinely curious, sakura fans. what's left here?


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Urouge said:


> She's so thirsty it's sad



girl needs beeyo bad


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2014)

They probably got closer during time skip but all of them skipped so...


GG Kishi.

I think Hinata's situation is even worse.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> she legit went nowhere as a character
> 
> just got a forehead mark and some slug
> 
> fucking hell, girl.



It's just pathetic really. I think that even twentytwenty had better development.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura came full circle in the worst possible way and it isn't even her fault. Kishimoto broke her character to make this shit happen.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

how is hinata's situation worse?


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> girl needs beeyo bad



Hahahaha

Like I said she got the Stockholm syndrome. The more he abuse the more she likes. What a xaawayan


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura the baby maker and cleaning lady.


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread's too good


----------



## naruto27 (Nov 6, 2014)

I rarely ever say anything negative about Kishi's writing because its his story and his perspective but he could have gotten Sakura/Sauske together in a way they didn't ,make Sakura look so unbelieveably pathetic. Wow.

Sorry but there are only two options here, he didnt care about Sakura's character as an individual or hes a terrible writing. I know hes not a terrible writing.  Oh well. I'm very happy with the way things are turning out. Never been much of a Sakura fan as i know better than to invest in charaters that don't speak to me. LOL

Do feel for her fans though. But hey if all you cared about is Sakura getting what SHE wanted, everything else be damned, then congrats. LOL. You can't really say Kishi trolled you when he has been super consistent with Sakura.


----------



## ceralux (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, look at all these tears..

Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.

It was your own personal bias that made you label this as bad writing. I won't miss this about NF. All the fucking noobs who think everything is bad writing when things don't go their way 

lol@ all the debate and pairing war threads


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> how is hinata's situation worse?


I'm guessing because she was the notice me sempai innocent type who found success instead of failure that would have changed her. Now she'll forever be her immature sweet innocent self.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Damn, look at all these tears..
> 
> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.
> 
> ...


The tears are not about pairing, but about Kishi's portrayal of women 

but then again lol reading comprehension.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.



will you apologetic yahoos shut up with this rhetoric? we knew they were getting together, but it's still some of the dumbest shit shounen's produced in a while. absolutely reprehensible.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

This made me hope Sasuke's daughter is Karin's all the more.

Sakura is just beyond fucking redemption.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2014)

Get ready for some sweet domestic abuse in the next chapter.

And I am only saying sweet because the author wants us to accept it as such.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Damn, look at all these tears..
> 
> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.
> 
> ...



Bulb blub blub


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Damn, look at all these tears..
> 
> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.
> 
> ...



Yes we shouldn't be upset about women going back to their abusers


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.



This isn't what the thread is about


----------



## Urouge (Nov 6, 2014)

Rios said:


> Get ready for some sweet domestic abuse in the next chapter.
> 
> And I am only saying sweet because the author wants us to accept it as such.



She will be the perfect Japanese housewife


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.



Whether or not someone predicted they would end up together has nothing to do with the quality of the writing itself.  In this instance, a lot of people saw it coming.  _That doesn't mean they liked it._


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Rios said:


> Get ready for some sweet domestic abuse in the next chapter.
> 
> And I am only saying sweet because the author wants us to accept it as such.


Don't believe him, when I was at Rios' home, I was thrashed with a broom


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> lyanna you wanna accept some homicidal maniac back into your life, go right on ahead, sunshine.
> 
> don't use this idiotic rhetoric of "this manga's theme is bonds, yo" as some excuse for why this bimbo has yet to grow up. yeah it's a theme, and it's being done horrendously.
> 
> and lol at saying even if sasuke cried blood we'd accept this. probably not, but at least there would be a shred of self-decency.



moody i wont accept a homicidal maniac  back into my life if after all this fuckery he still didn't fuck off from being a homcidal mania and change. Sasuke is now changed. whats the point of depriving him of forgiveness if he's the one seeking it and he's already a changed man? Especially if he's a person dear to her? she got the old sasuke back and why would she spurn him away if he's already over that homcidal phase. Im willing to forgive someone if he sincerely is willing to change and I have enough assurance that he will.

but this manga is indeed about bonds. why throw away a bond that has a big chance of being repaired. Sakura's character developed from being a bratty girl who can't empathize with others into a kind girl whose willing to put her life on the line for others. Genin Sakura is so shallow she spurned Naruto for the cool badass Sasuke but the present Sakura dont give a shit iof youre still cool or popular as long as you're dear to her. a girl this kind is may  be stupid but it is far from horrendous

there are people whom after some insane fuckery will ask for your forgiveness but are actually just bullshiting and repeat the insane fuckery (abusive cases), but there's also a great chance that the forgiveness and willingness to change is sincere and genuine. It does exist in the real world, dont be so jaded


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Damn, look at all these tears..
> 
> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.



Um, you do realize that had Sakura not been saved, Sasuke would have killed her in cold blood and never stopped for a second to regret it? For a fucking second. And yet you insist they were destined to be together. Is that your new fucking idea of romanticism? 



> It was your own personal bias that made you label this as bad writing. I won't miss this about NF. All the fucking noobs who think everything is bad writing when things don't go their way



Personal bias may it be, but your personal bias towards glorifying abusive, toxic love/hate relationships is even more worrisome. You should perhaps visit a therapist and have a nice long conversation about it before you get yourself into some deep shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The entire chapter reeks of this. "You're pardoned of all the shit you did because you have friends in high places and you said sorry."
> 
> Anti-Sasuke FC's title says it all.  Sasuke will never be truly held accountable for the things he has done, or ever face any real consequences, because he said 'sorry' and because Kakashi and Naruto will constantly cover his worthless ass.



Eh, he is genuinely sorry and is trying to atone for all trouble he caused.

Besides he didn't really kill anyone apart from maybe fodder samurai(maybe) and Ei is man enough to not be butthurt over something like an arm lost during a fight(especially one he started).

True, in our world things are not so easily forgiven but then again this manga isn't about 100% realism. In our world far worse criminals get away by also having friends in high places and are hardly sorry or stopping most of the shit that caused them to be hated.

It only fails IF he will start shit again.

If not then he deserves another chance especially if he really wants to atone.


----------



## Timeshift (Nov 6, 2014)

If she has some self-respect, she does what makes her happy (ignoring what others might think of it).


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

Obviously, Sakura was always wet for Sasuke no matter what he did to her


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke: 'yeah,,, ummm,,, sorry'
Sakura: *blush*

Lol are we really suppose buy this relationship has mutual equality? she has NO backbone what so ever, her self esteem is thrown right out the window and docile like a pet to him obeying everything he says. She will never stand up to him for anything and continue to be a carpet for him to walk on. No wonder Sakura is a housewife, this character is done, she truly does belong in the kitchen


----------



## Choco (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn. All this salt


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> moody i wont accept a homicidal maniac  back into my life if after all this fuckery he still didn't fuck off from being a homcidal mania and change. Sasuke is now changed. whats the point of depriving him of forgiveness if he's the one seeking it and he's already a changed man? Especially if he's a person dear to her? she got the old sasuke back and why would she spurn him away if he's already over that homcidal phase. Im willing to forgive someone if he sincerely is willing to change and I have enough assurance that he will.
> 
> but this manga is indeed about bonds. why throw away a bond that has a big chance of being repaired. Sakura's character developed from being a bratty girl who can't empathize with others into a kind girl whose willing to put her life on the line for others. Genin Sakura is so shallow she spurned Naruto for the cool badass Sasuke but the present Sakura dont give a shit iof youre still cool or popular as long as you're dear to her. a girl this kind is may  be stupid but it is far from horrendous
> 
> there are people whom after some insane fuckery will ask for your forgiveness but are actually just bullshiting and repeat the insane fuckery (abusive cases), but there's also a great chance that the forgiveness and willingness to change is sincere and genuine. It does exist in the real world, dont be so jaded


Like I said in the other thread, if we had been shown 10 chapters of Sasuke slowly going through some redemption, we may have been ok with this, but in just 17 pages, it's pretty much like she never stopped loving him, which we've been complaining against all along and complaining one last time.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

I just weep for Sakura's character development. Or lack thereof. I also weep knowing that if Kishi chose to crank out more than 700 chapters, the overall development and loose-ends-tying could've gone more naturally.

Love ya, Sasuke. But you're still a little shit.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> moody i wont accept a homicidal maniac  back into my life if after all this fuckery he still didn't fuck off from being a homcidal mania and change.



nobody is denying the capacity to change...



> Sasuke is now changed.



see this is the problem. it's jsut an "accept it, guys" type of deal. it's not portrayed properly at all. 



> whats the point of depriving him of forgiveness if he's the one seeking it and he's already a changed man? Especially if he's a person dear to her? she got the old sasuke back and why would she spurn him away if he's already over that homcidal phase. Im willing to forgive someone if he sincerely is willing to change and I have enough assurance that he will.



ok, you do realize... this is literally his redemption, right?



that is fucking it. if that is all it takes for you to forgive someone, then god bless your soul.



> but this manga is indeed about bonds.



so?



> *why throw away bonds that has a big chance of being repaired.* Sakura's character developed from being a bratty girl who can't empathize with others into a kind girl whose willing to put her life on the line for others. Genin Sakura is so shallow she spurned Naruto for the cool badass Sasuke but the present Sakura dont give a shit iof youre still cool or popular as long as you're dear to her. a girl this kind is may  be stupid but it is far from horrendous
> 
> there are people whom after some insane fuckery will ask for your forgiveness but are actually just bullshiting and repeat the insane fuckery (abusive cases), but there's also a great chance that the forgiveness and willingness to change is sincere and genuine. It does exist in the real world, dont be so jaded



but they didn't get repaired. they literally just febrezed with some scented shit to make it look like the fluff never happened.

sorry. it takes more than words to show remorse for almost killing someone, and aiding a criminal terrorist organization. and sakura just flat out accepted. no thought, no pause for understanding. just a blatant acceptance of pure crap. 

she has the moral fiber of a toddler. completely flimsy in her ideals and capable of being led along by a man that could have easily have murdered her.

stop defending this wretched character.


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> honestly... what is there to like in this chick now?
> 
> genuinely curious, sakura fans. what's left here?



I've always been a Sakura fan ever since I started Naruto..
But in just one chapter all of this changed


----------



## ceralux (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura has no self-respect.
Sasuke is a women abuser.

I'm going to miss you guys. With your ridiculous claims and stupid threads.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol its self esteem issue but its not unheard of.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Sakura has no self-respect.
> Sasuke is a women abuser.
> 
> I'm going to miss you guys. With your ridiculous claims and stupid threads.



why don't you argue this champ instead of playing the "you're salty card".


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Sakura has no self-respect.
> Sasuke is a women abuser.
> 
> I'm going to miss you guys. With your ridiculous claims and stupid threads.





"hella sorry for that time, sakura-chwan


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I just saw the panel where she begs him to take her with him...wow just wow...

Like does his very presence make you somehow happier? I can't imagine any kind of genuine conversation which you two can engage in because you have fuck all in common. It would be a toned version of their interaction in the war, with her getting depressed every five seconds because hes ignoring here or treating her like shit.

As I've thought for a long time, her ending up with no one would have been infinitely better than her ending up with Sasuke in terms of her characters development.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

nah marc. that's a love tap bro

he was trying to get that pesky coat off her is all


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

Timeshift said:


> If she has some self-respect, she does what makes her happy (ignoring what others might think of it).



Except that being in love makes you happy only as long as the love lasts. When it stops you either stop being happy or become flat-out unhappy when you realize you've lost years of your life with a person like THAT. 

That's how it goes in real life at least.


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

It' hella funny now when I remember all the older posts about how sakura should ttly punch Sasuke for all the 'shit' he did to her before she even forgives him... and she didn't even get to do this much. She just forgave him by a lousy 'yeah sorry'.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 6, 2014)

She's just pathetic, what else can we say about this character at this point. The homicidal maniac she loves didn't even give her a proper apology to all the pain he inflicted on her. She is one of the worst heroines I've seen in not only manga history, but in other forms of fiction.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

Selva said:


> It' hella funny now when I remember all the older posts about how sakura should ttly punch Sasuke for all the 'shit' he did to her before she even forgives him... and she didn't even get to do this much. She just forgave him by a lousy 'yeah sorry'.



Yeah, especially seeing how she punches the shit outta Naruto for the most minor of offenses on a regular basis.

... I fucking loathe her. Loathe her with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Choco (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

The better pink head


----------



## Eylandos (Nov 6, 2014)

Salada: So mom what was your relationship with you and dad growing up
Sakura: Well we had our differences for a long time.....(vividly remembers almost being killed and told to fuck off by Sasukes)
Salada: Really? It sounds like you and dad didn't get along
Sakura: .......you want eggs? 

Seriously this ending was assine. Wtf was Kishi thinking pairing Sakura with Sasuke? The entire mood shift in his personality was retarded and saying "ya sorry" to Kakashi who would have locked him up for the rest of his life is ridiculous. 

Rushed and crappy writing was the entire theme of these two chapters.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 6, 2014)

try to kill and abuse someone multiple times
say sorry for everything 
all is forgiven 
the story of sasuke


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

AND IT NOW CONFIRMED SASUKE FUCKED SAKURA BECAUSE THEY NOW HAVE A KID

lmao the NaruSaku fans must be going apeshit right now.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

If i was a Narusaku fan now, i would have been fucking thankful that she did not end with Naruto afterall.

Be happy Narusaku fans, be happy.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Sakura has no self-respect.
> Sasuke is a women abuser.
> 
> I'm going to miss you guys. With your ridiculous claims and stupid threads.



Are you blind?


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

The denial be stronk as fuck.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, gotta agree that their hook up left a bad taste in my mouth due to the..... recent incidents. If Kishi really wanted it anyway, he should have made them canon when he returned in the ending, instead of leaving her as a single mother for years. A few years postponing it, until Sasuke had finished his journey and was ready to settle down and for Sakura to gain some emotional distance from the abuse would have been better.

I think it would have been easier to stomach if we had seen Sasuke actually give a shit towards her in part 2. She never got none of that ambiguity that characterized his relationship with Naruto, he never showed a single shred of hesitasion when he tried to cut her down. So it's hard to view it as credible.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishimoto thinks Twilight is the best romance story ever and wanted to incorporate that into his manga.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 6, 2014)

Disgusting


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say "no self respect". It's more like how real abusive relationships work, you love them even though they continually hurt you.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not even sure what to say.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 6, 2014)

the entire village including Naruto is allowed to forgive Sasuke but Sakura isn't?

okay, sis


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm pretty cool with Sasuke and Sakura. 
I would have preferred Sasuke and Karin (And maybe that damn kid is actually Karin's)

This is how real life works


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> If i was a Narusaku fan now, i would have been fucking thankful that she did not end with Naruto afterall.
> 
> Be happy Narusaku fans, be happy.



Kishimoto really should be blamed for that rather than Sakura, Im a NS fan I guess, and yeah wanted it to happen, however, the guy straight up ignored the NS bond in these last 2 chapters, he didn't even make them exchange a single word, completely forgot about the poal, not a single interaction, he's acting as If the NS bond never existed to begin with. I cant see how anyone be sastified with that even if you shipped them for their friendship. Basically Kishi is the problem overall, not sakura. Shows how bad his writing is.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> I'm pretty cool with Sasuke and Sakura.
> I would have preferred Sasuke and Karin (And maybe that damn kid is actually Karin's)
> 
> This is how real life works



This the girl only goes to lovey dovey sap if she can manipulate or use him otherwise she will always go back to the abusive thug because he knows how to dominate her.

Also NaruHina is RL as well since Naruto ignored Hinata's existence meaning he challenged her


----------



## Choco (Nov 6, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the entire village including Naruto is allowed to forgive Sasuke but Sakura isn't?
> 
> okay, sis



 right?

Stay pressed NF


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> "I'm sorry Sakura"
> "sorry for what?"



When someone is half-dead, you want to keep them calm and reassure them that everything is going to be alright. That's first response 101. 

Her guilt tripping Sasuke over everything he did while he could still be rescued wouldn't do anything beneficial.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the entire village including Naruto is allowed to forgive Sasuke but Sakura isn't?
> 
> okay, sis



have yet to see a single villager besides kakashi pardoning sasuke, and naruto got a hell of a lot more than "sorry". it's demented for him too, but considering he doesn't have to fuck him or raise a potential family with him, i'd say he walks off a little easier in the self-respect category.

hell, sasuke is literally just gushing over how they're friends all over this damn chapter. not a word for sakura except a forehead tap and "i'll be seeing you".

the way you judge your life partners should vary from how you deal with a friend. inexcusable for her, but yeah, keep playing the roundabout and deflect it to other characters. as if it makes her look any better.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the entire village including Naruto is allowed to forgive Sasuke but Sakura isn't?
> 
> okay, sis



Straw-man argument.  Sasuke didn't even get slapped on the wrist.  By anyone.  And that is bullshit.  But the reason why people focus on Sakura is because he has treated her particularly shittily, and _she has a kid with him._


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2014)

More like OP has no self respect.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> When someone is half-dead, you want to keep them calm and reassure them that everything is going to be alright. That's first response 101.
> 
> Her guilt tripping Sasuke over everything he did while he could still be rescued wouldn't do anything beneficial.



yeah but isn't questioning the person that is directly under stress something to avoid as well. what is confusing him going to accomplish? he knows he fucked up, if trying to calm him down was the end goal, telling him not to worry about it, or they'd discuss it later would be the best course of action.

no i think she was actually pushing for a better apology or at least an explanation of some kind. didn't sound like shrugging, but a serious inquiry.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> oh shit, you mean if i plot war on my hometown, attempt to murder the only girl that put up with my shit, and aid the organization that almost blew up my world, i can just say "it wasn't the me you knew back then" or "that wasn't the real me" and just get off?
> 
> ought to try that. thanks, man.



This entire manga has people who did extremely shady shit, and were excused for the most part. I understand though, Sasuke did attempt to kill Sakura. He also attempted to kill Naruto, and others that went against him but they had no ill-will against him at the end of the day.

You'd have to keep that into account as well the reason why Sasuke was going on a rampage and trying to take out whoever came after him. 

It's not black/white, but Sasuke was definitely in the wrong for a lot of the situations. The elders and Danzo should of been the only people he should of been gunning for imo.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> yeah but isn't questioning the person that is directly under stress something to avoid as well. what is confusing him going to accomplish? he knows he fucked up, if trying to calm him down was the end goal, telling him not to worry about it, or they'd discuss it later would be the best course of action.
> 
> no i think she was actually pushing for a better apology or at least an explanation of some kind. didn't sound like shrugging, but a serious inquiry.




She didn't really want him to confess to anything. That angle was written sort of luke imo that chapter definitely shouldn't had ended in like 23 pages or whatever. Team 7 definitely needed more dialogue after what just transpired.

Again, you don't make someone feel like shit even more and question their motives and all the decisions they made when they are half-dead..

Imagine running up to a guy that fell down a flight of stairs and his arm is twisted. Would you run up and say "GOOD FUCKING LORD MAN! WOW! YOUR ARM IS JUST TWISTED AND FUCKED ALL KINDS OF WAYS" 



No, I hope you wouldn't. We don't know what Sasuke tells Sakura through all that time frame since there are extreme large gaps within the chapter.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

i suppose that's fair


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't tell what's more pathetic. Sakura, or the arguments supporting her behavior.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> i suppose that's fair



Not really, 

The chapter definitely should of been longer. Kishimoto has written just fucking terrible development for a lot of his characters. He outright embarasses them to the reader and it just leaves you there scratching your head thinking "Ok...why did you even write this?"

Like for instance when Karui was beating Naruto to a pulp for not answering to Sasuke, and I think at one point Naruto got on his hands and knees and was crying. This is the main character we are talking about.

I don't really think anyone was excluded from this. 

But yeah, I hope the thing with Sakura healing Sasuke and Naruto and not really wanting to hear them apologize made sense.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2014)

What an horrible excuse of a person! What sort of person consistently likes the same guy for nearly 15 years!?!?
[sp]LOL[/sp]


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

no i mean the reasoning


----------



## bobby8685 (Nov 6, 2014)

Still a better love story than Twil...

Actually its not. Worst love story and female "development" in a long time. Such a bad lesson for a young girl to learn. She is just a weak woman and its sad to watch considering she had real spunk in the beginning.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

and @ moody,

It's what made the series as a whole dumb. I don't care how close I am to someone, I just couldn't fully get behind Naruto wanting Sasuke back. He attempted to kill him multiple occasions.

He fucking stabbed him through the chest one time with a grin on his face. At the point no, all the 'bonds' and 'friendship' we had would of been thrown out the window. I guess this world is entirely different compared to others.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

She acted exactly the way she did when she was 12 in chapter 699.

Best heroine ever.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> She acted exactly the way she did when she was 12 in chapter 699.
> 
> Best heroine ever.



some people find that romantic  it would have been if her feelings were equally reciprocated but of course we know how that went down from sasuke's end  yeah and jumped forward, they are married


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 6, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Disgusting


Imagine her saying this in the bedroom.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Imagine her saying this in the bedroom.



I feel bad for laughing at this.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

bet sakura does his churchwork daily.

i must salute sasuke, though. he tried to kill that dumb bitch sakura and what's his reward? unlimited blow jobs and impregnating sakura.

GG


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

dat Sakura


Has not suffered any major loss in the series
Mentors are all alive
All close friends are alive
The biggest wish to see Team 7 reunited - fulfilled
Is the former sweetheart of the freakin' Hokage and one of his closest friends
Got the hottest D in town
Has beautiful daughter

The chick got everything she wanted without much effort, I would say 

And they say Kishi hates her


----------



## Proxy (Nov 6, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well I just saw the panel where she begs him to take her with him...wow just wow...
> 
> Like does his very presence make you somehow happier? I can't imagine any kind of genuine conversation which you two can engage in because you have fuck all in common. It would be a toned version of their interaction in the war, with her getting depressed every five seconds because hes ignoring here or treating her like shit.
> 
> As I've thought for a long time, her ending up with no one would have been infinitely better than her ending up with Sasuke in terms of her characters development.



Why do you think he's not around? Couldn't be around someone so dull for so long.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 6, 2014)

She's truly pathetic. I feel embarrassed just looking at her. 
To think there was a time I had hopes she'd be a decent character who had a spine and stand up for herself. She let's herself be treated like shit and never does anything to fix her situation outside waiting and hoping for the best while acting all spineless.

This has to be the biggest let down of character development I've ever seen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Straw-man argument.  Sasuke didn't even get slapped on the wrist.  By anyone.  And that is bullshit.  But the reason why people focus on Sakura is because he has treated her particularly shittily, and _she has a kid with him._



He lost an arm. Maybe permanently.

Slapping him in the face a thousand times would change something?

In real life criminals and wife abuser often continue their misdeeds despite swearing to stop. In such cases the culprit shouldn't be treated nicely.

However, this is manga and unless proven otherwise it is EXTREMELY likely that when Sasuke said that he won't bully Sakura anymore nor create trouble for the shinobi world, he mean it AND will keep his word. 

In such case would be forgiveness really wrong?

Especially since he decided to travel so that he understands the world better and does not make any mistakes in the future?

Not that his misdeeds will ever be forgotten(at least by some) but I think he deserves a chance for redemption especially if he proves that he is strong enough to keep his word.


----------



## Kite23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Beat and try to kill the girl who has a child crush on you for some odd years and treat her like shit at every turn. it'll be ok apparently, Sakura is pretty pathetic for not ever growing up. Women's rights!


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 6, 2014)

Karin died in childbirth, sasuke married her so she can raise his child and do kitchen stuff.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

Kite23 said:


> Beat and try to kill the girl who has a child crush on you for some odd years and treat her like shit at every turn. it'll be ok apparently, Sakura is pretty pathetic for not ever growing up. Women's rights!



You should be careful with those words.

Narutoforums is full of pseudo SJWs


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura was a good waifu until the very end.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

Yomi said:


> She's truly pathetic. I feel embarrassed just looking at her.
> To think there was a time I had hopes she'd be a decent character who had a spine and stand up for herself. She let's herself be treated like shit and never does anything to fix her situation outside waiting and hoping for the best while acting all spineless.
> 
> This has to be the biggest let down of character development I've ever seen.



same  she actually went backwards. when part 2 came out and it was revealed she is no longer useless, i was like cool, maybe i can start to like her a little bit. nope.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> He lost an arm. Maybe permanently.
> 
> Slapping him in the face a thousand times would change something?
> 
> ...



I agree with you, it just sets a bad example for kids to follow...not like the manga hasn't already been doing that.

Naruto chasing after Sasuke when Sasuke didn't even consider him a friend and tried to kill him set up a terrible example. But like you said, this is a manga.

Look at Dragon Ball Z:

The same people that hate the hell out of "how much sense" this makes are the same people that loved Dragon Ball Z, and Vegeta and Goku's rivalry. They excused the fact that Vegeta literally destroyed entire planets, committed countless genocides, aided in taking over other planets, but since he has a "change of heart", it made him batter person despite what he had did for a large part of his life.


He willingly put his wife and his kid at risk I believe two different times where the entire world was at stake due to his decisions. These weren't decisions he made where he didn't know the outcome, it was out of selfish desires and to see "how strong he was" and he knew what could happen if he failed. There has always been terrible shit like this in manga. For a cherry on top, Vegeta didn't want to fuse with Goku to defeat Buu because the fusion dance "looked sissy and he was a saiyan"


This is a shounen people, stop looking for shit to make sense.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Karin died in childbirth, sasuke married her so she can raise his child and do kitchen stuff.



Yep thats what happened


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol this is too much

Sasuke treated Sakura like shit then left her with a bastard while he does his own thing not giving a single fuck.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> I agree with you, it just sets a bad example for kids to follow...not like the manga hasn't already been doing that.
> 
> Naruto chasing after Sasuke when Sasuke didn't even consider him a friend and tried to kill him set up a terrible example. But like you said, this is a manga.
> 
> ...



It is kinda like it was with Gaara.

There was no guarantee that the dude wouldn't go back to his psycho ways. In our world such guy despite his best efforts might be unable to overcome his bad habits and go back to being crazy.

That is why for people in real world actual change and overcoming "darkness" often takes years even with the best intentions and many even fail no matter how much they try. And there are many who lie and only claim trying to change while hardly putting any effort and just wanting things to remain as they are. Without consequences or punishment.

In the Narutoverse though a guy like Obito or Nagato after seeing the light wont return to any misdeeds even if he was obsessed with them for decades. That is how it will work with Sasuke too.

Simplistic but this is a manga and those guys are "mages" who do not even blink when they lose an arm and can nuke entire cities with a  flick of their wrist.

Fiction.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Worst character I've seen in fiction probably. Disgusting.

It's probably the very first time where we can't apply the "still a better love story than Twilight" meme.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes, you wrapped it up a lot better than I could. Prop.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 6, 2014)

Tablet will not allow me to rep the OP for framing this classic argument the way he did. Some day.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

MOODY I'm done this thread thank god she didn't end up with Naruto.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Lol this is too much
> 
> Sasuke treated Sakura like shit then left her with a bastard while he does his own thing not giving a single fuck.



But people overlook this because they Pro ship Sasuke and Sakura 

I guess this shows us how deranged SasuSaku shippers are


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 6, 2014)

Shitty character with shitty character.

Like a few people said in the thread. Isn't it a perfect match?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2014)

He didn't even have to forehead poke her, she was already like i'm ready to go with you on your journey. I mean jesus, worst moral message i've seen out of a series bar none.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

lol Common guys Sasuke couldn't have left sakura alone to raise their child as a single mom............................could he?????


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> He didn't even have to forehead poke her, she was already like i'm ready to go with you on your journey. I mean jesus, worst moral message i've seen out of a series bar none.


Kishi could have made it work without it being too terrible. 

If she adamantly forced herself on his journey of self discovery regardless of what he said, and was able to prove herself by negating his genjutsu or something, then it would have very poignantly wrapped up her development from part 1 with minimal actual writing.

But no. No. We can't have that.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

this panel is still cracking me up



like really son? are you sorry? are you really sorry? cuz you don't look sorry . He looks like he just said that so she'd stop talking


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> He lost an arm. Maybe permanently.



In a fight that he instigated.  Compare to Gaara, who gave his life for people who he had wronged in the past, people who neglected, hated, and abandoned him, but because of his actions, SOME people forgave him. Even then, Gaara figuratively prostrates himself before the people of five nations because it is the right thing to do and the right thing to do is all he can do to make up for the wrongs he has committed.  Talk is cheap.  Saying sorry, even if you mean it, is nothing.  Sasuke has not and will not face repercussions for any of his actions, be they legal or otherwise.  I can't say it's unexpected; it is Sasuke after all.

If Sasuke had been written more like Kain Highwind at the end, it would have been far better.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> this panel is still cracking me up
> 
> 
> 
> like really son? are you sorry? are you really sorry? cuz you don't look sorry . He looks like he just said that so she'd stop talking



That apology was directed at Kakashi, not Sakura.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol Common guys Sasuke couldn't have left sakura alone to raise their child as a single mom............................could he?????



yes he could, he did


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> this panel is still cracking me up
> 
> 
> 
> like really son? are you sorry? are you really sorry? cuz you don't look sorry . He looks like he just said that so she'd stop talking


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> Arles Celes, you wrapped it up a lot better than I could. Prop.



Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 6, 2014)

Worst character in the entire manga.
If she's actually living some kind of fantasy and became a housewife to watch Karin's child, I don't know what to say.

Utter disappointment as a character


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2014)

Naaaaah she was a blazing success. No other character can unite the fandom like she does. Her suckiness is so unparalleled we cant help but agree with each other. For once.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura never had respect from the start... look how she treated Naruto in the young days...


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

Rios said:


> Naaaaah she was a blazing success. No other character can unite the fandom like she does. Her suckiness is so unparalleled we cant help but agree with each other. For once.



this is actually surprisingly true.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Wait why the hell do people think thats Karin's child.It clearly her own child since it calls her mom and we all know Sasuke is too much of an asshole to get married.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Wait why the hell do people think thats Karin's child.It clearly her own child since it calls her mom and we all know Sasuke is too much of an asshole to get married.



Because she looks like a Karin/Sasuke mash-up?

And you don't have to be related by blood to be someone's family.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 6, 2014)

That's just Kishi being incapable to portray realistic human interaction. Just keep looking at the nice pictures and jutsus and you will be ok.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura's character development 

Didn't Karin get shitted on (rightfully so) for forgiving Sasuke so easily this is even worse she didn't even call him out on his bullshit  

How can any Sakura fan justify this?  saying "er you're just salty coz Sasusaku" doesn't cut it we knew they would up together but the execution was awful or trying to deflect it on to Naruto or Kakashi doesn't work they didn't have a child with him and at the very least didn't take Sasuke's shit lying down.


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 6, 2014)

How judgemental and petty. Why end the series with a bitter attitude and focus on fault finding

She's doing fine raising her seemingly brilliant child. Her household is clean and stacked with well organized books. The movie credits her as heir to Tsuande's will, power, knowledge. Strongest healer of Konoha. 

It's quite easy to shift perspective to the positive, instead of dwelling on people's mistakes.


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 6, 2014)

Mmm yes, why be judgmental when she keeps such a clean house.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

You are salty is the only thing they can say. According to their logic, you will only bash or criticize something if you are bitter.

Hitler was a horrible person. Upps, i am probably only bitter that he was the F?hrer and i will never be


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Balalaika said:


> Mmm yes, why be judgmental when she keeps such a clean house.





Well... at least she is raising a kid who clearly respects and loves her a hell of a lot more than her dad does.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Because she looks like a Karin/Sasuke mash-up?
> 
> And you don't have to be related by blood to be someone's family.



Sakura doesnt give a darn about Karin period so she wouldnt even acknowledge her child.Thats her child bro.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so happy about bring this emote back.



It still serves its purpose. ;______;


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Sakura doesnt give a darn about Karin period so she wouldnt even acknowledge her child.Thats her child bro.



but she is a kind girl who would throw away her life for old hag chiyo


----------



## Hitt (Nov 6, 2014)

What a fucking awful character.  Worst heroine I've ever seen, even worse than Asuka from Evangelion.  Yeah I said it.

I guess the oft said "Kishi hates women" really is true, given how the women in general have been portrayed in this manga.  Sakura obviously was his most hated.  I mean look at her final fate.

SS used to bitich bout Naruto sending Sakura to the kitchen, yet Sasuke has (rather indirectly) done that and how.  Gotta keep that house clean in case Sasuke comes back and bothers to keep her company for maybe one night.

So pathetic.  The definition of pathetic.  There is no defending this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> should probably speak to how horrid this was, pika
> 
> his apology is litearlly "yeah, sorry"
> 
> ...



Did you expect a speech?

I'd say it was good enough. Sasuke said it with all the words "For everything I did".


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> but she is a kind girl who would throw away her life for old hag chiyo



Yh sure

Karin and Sakura have the same facial design thats why they look similar

Remove the glasses and Saluda looks just like Sasuke.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> this panel is still cracking me up
> 
> 
> 
> like really son? are you sorry? are you really sorry? cuz you don't look sorry . He looks like he just said that so she'd stop talking





It was really weird. "Yeah I went insane for like four years and shit, tried to murder all of you multiple times and after we beat a god I tried to kill you again but WHATEVS, WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE RIGHT GUYS

GUYS?"

I'd have preferred it if Kishi didn't end it in one chapter and took a little time, maybe like 5 more, to smoothen things out. This was abrupt and jarring.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura and character development are like water and oil. It really has come full circle with her for me. She is unequivocally the biggest failure in this manga and Kishimoto's writing of her has been atrocious for years now. The least he could have done was have her not be reduced back to the silly fan girl she was in Part 1 but nope she never was able to take a proper stand against the guy who ignored her existence and treated her like garbage for the majority of the series. Good job good effort Kishi.


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 6, 2014)

Because positivity tastes sweeter than pettiness and bitterness, that's why. As Chouji's daughter exclaims, So what? Did you want Sakura to collapse in regret and continue to worship her mistakes? 

One can find accomplishments just as the next gadfly can focus on mistakes. In the end, she was shown supporting and rearing her child through hardwork, same hardwork that brought her to the top of her game as a shinobi.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

suckura probably dosent even know how to spell self respect


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 6, 2014)

Because positivity tastes sweeter than pettiness and bitterness, that's why. As Chouji's daughter exclaims, So what? Did you want Sakura to collapse in regret and her fans to worship her mistakes? 

One can find accomplishments just as the next critic can focus on mistakes. In the end, she was shown supporting and rearing her child through hardwork, same hardwork that brought her to the top of her game as a shinobi.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Three of the first four threads were people complaining about Sakura.
> 
> Keep it classy, NF.



Says literally one of the biggest complainers on NF. You are always bitching about something. Apparently bitching about others bitching now.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

If there was an award for the most horrible heroine, Sakura would have won it by a long shot.

It will forever be a mystery, why Kishimoto hated her so much.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Karin and Sakura have the same facial design thats why they look similar
> 
> Remove the glasses and Saluda looks just like Sasuke.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Three of the first four threads were people complaining about Sakura.
> 
> Keep it classy, NF.





starr said:


> you shouldn't be so surprised pika





Lyanna said:


> oh pls even if sasuke cried blood while saying sorry to sakura you'll just parrot the same thing: sakura is dumb bitch blahblahblab
> 
> this manga is about forgiveness and bonds. get over it





Terra Branford said:


> You people! lol
> 
> The world isn't as simple as you obviously take it to be. It is not that she forgot, but that she knew his actions were not the actions of the Sasuke she knew/that he was really.
> 
> Y'all be bitching and your tears are delicious.





ceralux said:


> Damn, look at all these tears..
> 
> Don't be upset because you read the manga wrong. Anyone with half a brain could tell that they would end up together.
> 
> ...





Choco said:


> Damn. All this salt





ghstwrld said:


> the entire village including Naruto is allowed to forgive Sasuke but Sakura isn't?
> 
> okay, sis





Golden Circle said:


> More like OP has no self respect.



Don't you love this catty passive-aggressive bullshit they pull when anyone addresses the elephant in the room regarding their pairing? 

To be honest, I think it's very evident that if you think the pairing is good at all it is very evident of a lack of standards, and it was all about some teenaged fantasy of the everygirl getting with the hot, popular guy. Essentially, no regard to how it happened just as long as it happened.

I think it's telling you guys are attacking *moody* of all people for being butthurt. Although you do anyone else who addresses the glaring matter in regards to SasuSaku...namely that of Sakura coming off as having no respect as moody pointed out, and most notably under no means does the pairing represent any idea of what we have of a healthy, meaningful or ideal relatonship platonic or romantic.

THAT is why people are so disgusted by it. Yet time and again, people are condemn for actual using their minds and their common sense to see, "well this is fucked up". Which is why for years I've seen you all try to suppress discussion on the matter.


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 6, 2014)

Our queen has spoken.


----------



## Veritas17 (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently people forgot that Naruto lost a god damned arm to his homicidal tenancies. Why Sakura going along with it surprising you makes no sense to me. The entire point of their bonds was that they never gave up on someone everyone else had. 

Well at least the Sakura hatred will never die; what's good NF.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> this panel is still cracking me up
> 
> 
> 
> like really son? are you sorry? are you really sorry? cuz you don't look soffrry . He looks like he just said that so she'd stop talking



Well, that's what I'd call convenient panel selecting.

That's only the moment Sasuke reiterated what he'd said before.

This was when he apologized.

the 700


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Veritas17 said:


> Apparently people forgot that Naruto lost a god damned arm to his homicidal tenancies. Why Sakura going along with it surprising you makes no sense to me. The entire point of their bonds was that they never gave up on someone everyone else had.
> 
> Well at least the Sakura hatred will never die; what's good NF.



Do you guys even read the OP?

He's not surprised it happened, that's not even the point. No one is. 

It's disgust that Kishi would even try to pass it off as being good character development and storytelling.


----------



## Veo (Nov 6, 2014)

At least she's a clean mum.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 6, 2014)

That was a fun 10 pages of a lot of apologizing for some of the worst character development in shounen history. I will go as far as to say that Sakura is genuinely the worst character I have ever witnessed in a shounen. This is the heroine after all.

I guess what makes it so bad for me is the message portrayed here. Sakura was initially at the start of the series along with all of the rest of the girls obsessed with Sasuke. She hated and was annoyed by Naruto as were many of the girls sans Hinata. Then she started to like Naruto more and more. Why? Basically because Naruto protected her, coddled her, and made a huge attempt to save Sasuke that resulted in failure. And she still treated him like shit by and large mind you. Yet this dude that did everything for you, you continue to be a fuck towards? While the guy that doesn't give a darn about you and has even told you off, you are still in love with? 

I could somewhat forgive it in part 1 when they were 12 even if their mindsets were beyond their years. But it was still very bad considering the kind of message that portrays to the young boys reading this story as well as any young girls reading it. Keep in mind this is just part 1 I am talking about. And of course I should go ahead and mention how she wanted to not feel so useless and be a strong contributor to the team and while it seemed she took a step forward in the FoD and while fighting Ino, she took 5 steps back the rest of part 1 when she begs Naruto to save Sasuke and is basically all around useless and does a lot of crying.

In part 2, I thought this would change. The first arc was so epic because Naruto didn't take center stage, Sakura did. She and Chiyo took down an Akatsuki together and she finally proved that she was legitimately not useless and she had grown significantly. And she wasn't always talking about Sasuke and simply started treating Naruto better. There were even some implications that Sakura had developed some feelings for Naruto which I thought was only natural Naruto being a decent looking, kind, selfless, and strong male who had strong protective instincts especially for Sakura. And then comes the worst arc of the manga. Sakura does some dumb running, crying shit straight at KN4 and she gets knocked away having to be saved AGAIN. She selfishly assumes that Naruto is just trying to save Sasuke and attained crazy, uncontrollable power to get him back because she asked him to undervaluing their actual friendship (this is more directly stated later during the Kage Summit Arc). They met up with Sasuke and while Sakura was hurt, Naruto was out of chakra and exhausted when he met up with Sasuke, Yamato held back for their sake, and Sai is a long range fighter. They have some level of excuse for their poor performance against Sasuke, but Sakura had none. She still had to be protected and did nothing against Sasuke.

The rest of part 2 is fairly simple. Naruto trains to get stronger while Sakura just watches. Naruto is taking down Akatsuki like Kakuzu and Pain and all she can do is cry and sit back and yell for Naruto to come save her. With some random healing mixed in. Sakura is saved from certain death from Sasuke by Kakashi once and then by Naruto.  She then continues to show how weak she is by saying all she can do is "believe in them." Did I mention how she could not even stab this dude with a kunai without stopping and crying? She has no resolve. No self-worth. She shows up to the war in a skirt, has to get help dodging Juubi wood spikes by Kakashi, and when you think she finally powered up in the final arc of the manga and is strong enough to do something, she punches a Juubi clone and has to be saved right after by Naruto/Sasuke. Kishi tried to give her some stuff to do in the final arc but that damage had been done and then he puts the final nail in the coffin with the past two chapters.

Let's not compare her to Naruto here btw. Naruto clearly stated he would beat the brakes off of Sasuke if he tried to fuck with him, the village, or his people. He said he would even kill him at the cost of his own life at one point if that is what had to be done. Sakura was much too pathetic to do that. Just hurting him was too much for her. Naruto had some low moments as well but Sakura's entire tenure as a fictional character was just a deep ocean trench.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosencrantz said:


> That was a fun 10 pages of a lot of apologizing for some of the worst character development in shounen history. I will go as far as to say that Sakura is genuinely the worst character I have ever witnessed in a shounen. This is the heroine after all.
> 
> I guess what makes it so bad for me is the message portrayed here. Sakura was initially at the start of the series along with all of the rest of the girls obsessed with Sasuke. She hated and was annoyed by Naruto as were many of the girls sans Hinata. Then she started to like Naruto more and more. Why? Basically because Naruto protected her, coddled her, and made a huge attempt to save Sasuke that resulted in failure. And she still treated him like shit by and large mind you. Yet this dude that did everything for you, you continue to be a fuck towards? While the guy that doesn't give a darn about you and has even told you off, you are still in love with?



Why are you complaining about the message? 
Sakura's character and the interaction between Naruto and Sasuke is an accurate portrayal on how things happen in reality


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosencrantz said:


> That was a fun 10 pages of a lot of apologizing for some of the worst character development in shounen history...SNIP....



This is truth from beginning to end. I hoped for the entire series that she would change and grow, and I just got to watch her revert to Sakura pt. 1 in the end. 

Pathetic. Terrible writing and absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2014)

Jotun said:


> She wants the d, what can you do.



I second this. 
The dick too bomb. OP is seriously underestimating the power of D


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2014)

She showed up to the war in a skirt . I'm so done


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol at people comparing this to Twilight.

Edward is exactly what every woman wants on the inside.
A
control freak
dominant
always telling them what to do
dark
mysterious
edgy
gorgeous
needs to be fixed
cold
fully sexual

man

Any romance book that is a best seller pay close attention to the traits of the male character to understand exactly what women really want.

Lmao watch all the bitchs start shame tactics


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 6, 2014)

Let's not knock on Part 1 Sakura. 

Part 1 Sakura had goals and ambitions of getting stronger. She steeled herself and learned medical ninjutsu with one of the Sanin, resolved to never be the weak link in their team again, and specifically told Naruto that next time she would fight to bring Sasuke back as well.

Part 2 Sakura failed to fight for Sasuke, failed to show up in the final battle (just like before!!!) and utterly failed to keep up with her teammates. Part 2 Sakura didn't "revert" back to Part 1 Sakura. She fell off the deep end entirely.

Part 1 Sakura's Characterization >>> Part 2 Sakura.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

lol all sakura did in part 1  was wet her self over sasuke and have her ass saved constantly, hell at least she beat sasori in part 2.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 6, 2014)

"Mommy tell me about the time you and Daddy tried to kill each other"

"Which time sweety?"


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Lol at people comparing this to Twilight.
> 
> Edward is exactly what every woman wants on the inside.
> A
> ...



Bro, you forgot the bold


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Nov 6, 2014)

hahaha man... Sakura got shitted on til the very end. 


She had no friends at the end. No one gave a fuck about her whereabouts or even spoke to her. Salad is probably Sasuke and Karin kids from a "hit it and quit it"situation, too. Sasuke probably threatened to slash Sakura if she didn't look after Salad while he was gone.

It's all fucked up


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2014)

And Sakura didn't even show any gratitude towards Naruto, since Naruto finally managed to beat some sense in her dear Sasuke's head.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm trying to blend out that part.


----------



## Potato (Nov 6, 2014)

she is the worst character i have ever read in any fiction. her overall portrayal has been incredibly detrimental to the manga. she sets an absolutely HORRIBLE example as a female role model, and it's absolutely disgusting to see the heroine (who i tend to always root for in shonen) portrayed in such a pitiful and useless fashion.


----------



## boohead (Nov 6, 2014)

What a self loathing slut.

Sasuke tries to kill her on multiple occassions and calls her worthless shit, but still lets him fuck her any time he pleases (and without a dickwrapper).


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura discovered that sasuke has a bigger dick than naruto's so she decided to be fucked by sasuke


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 6, 2014)

For Sakura: dick > dignity.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> "Mommy tell me about the time you and Daddy tried to kill each other"
> 
> "Which time sweety?"


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

Mommy tell me about the time when uncle naruto and papa kissed each other


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

Did anyone honestly expect this not to happen?


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2014)

MOHAMMAD SAQIB said:


> Mommy tell me about the time when uncle naruto and papa kissed each other



That's my fetish.gif


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

sasky has even less self respect if he actually married sakura

would respect a man who fucked a dog more


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke only says sorry 3 times in his entire life.

His apologies are worth more than normal pplz apologies due to rareness factor -- supply & demand.

.


----------



## boohead (Nov 6, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> For Sakura: dick > dignity.



A true whore.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys are so melodramatic  

Blah blah blah, she's the worst character in the history of ever! Stop it. She never gave up trying to save who she loves (much like the main character of the manga, it's kind of a theme here people) and through her and Naruto's efforts they succeeded in getting their old teammate back and out of the darkness. They were able to get him to return to the Sasuke he once was when he loved them as well. Her never giving up on him or her love in the end paid off and got her the happy ending she always wanted. I thought it was sweet.


----------



## the real anti christ (Nov 6, 2014)

Somehow Sakura became Karin. Explains the looks of their daughter.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

Ghstwrld how could you be for domestic abuse

I thought you was progressive

dat selling out


----------



## Tangle (Nov 6, 2014)

wat a witty thread 10/10


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

StuckInADaze said:


> You guys are so melodramatic
> 
> Blah blah blah, she's the worst character in the history of ever! Stop it. She never gave up trying to save who she loves (much like the main character of the manga, it's kind of a theme here people) and through her and Naruto's efforts they succeeded in getting their old teammate back and out of the darkness. They were able to get him to return to the Sasuke he once was when he loved them as well. Her never giving up on him or her love in the end paid off and got her the happy ending she always wanted. I thought it was sweet.



stop thinking guys

what is this critical thought

common sense

what are you guys doing staahp


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

MOHAMMAD SAQIB said:


> Mommy tell me about the time when uncle naruto and papa kissed each other



That moment when you stop to realize Sasuke and Sakura's first kiss was with Naruto


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, that was messed up. lol. 

Here I actually expected something greater out of Sakura's epilogue. Her's was the only one that left me rather disappointed...


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> That moment when you stop to realize Sasuke and Sakura's first kiss was with Naruto



Sakura' s first kiss with naruto?  Was I dreaming?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 6, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> And Sakura didn't even show any gratitude towards Naruto, since Naruto finally managed to beat some sense in her dear Sasuke's head.



Holy shit . She didn't even fucking acknowledge him at all. Her ass would dead as fuck were it not for Naruto because none other than _*Sasuke*_ would have killed her :rofl.

You can't make this shit up, you really can't. It's not even funny just how terrible all of this actually is.


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Imagine her saying this in the bedroom.


Oh shit 


Veo said:


> At least she's a clean mum.


Gotta keep that house clean. It's plenty important


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Imagine her saying this in the bedroom.



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Awaria (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura's theme song for you 
[YOUTUBE]eeWjzBHUdsI[/YOUTUBE]

_Now I know I'm being used
That's okay man cause I like the abuse
I know she's he's playing with me
That's okay cause I got no self esteem
...
Well I guess I should stick up for myself
But I really think it's better this way
The more you suffer
The more it shows you really care
Right? Yeah yeah yeah_


----------



## balmung29 (Nov 6, 2014)

As diehard as I am about Sakura and loving her, her being with Sasuke REALLY killed the ending of this manga for me... And Ive been fanboying hard over the last few chapters. Its just as everyone else says; why Sasuke? If anything, I thought Sasuke would be doing what hes partially doing; traveling the world and all. 

The mere fact, "Yeah sorry..." attones for nearly trying to kill her is jsut what? I enjoyed some of the epilogue but it honestly feels like Bulma/Vegeta of DBZ to me; why on Earth? 

Who knows; maybe we'll get a Vegata/Bulma eque moment like in Battle Of The Gods in the final movie to where maybe some people can at least think oh he does at least care about her via rage over her getting hurt...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish I could defend Sakura right now. I really wish I could.

SasuSaku being canon didn't have to obliterate her entire character. It's not about it happening, but rather *how it happened.*


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

she saw that potential in Sasuke's stabbing tendencies, cant help it


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

balmung29 said:


> As diehard as I am about Sakura and loving her, her being with Sasuke REALLY killed the ending of this manga for me... And Ive been fanboying hard over the last few chapters. Its just as everyone else says; why Sasuke? If anything, I thought Sasuke would be doing what hes partially doing; traveling the world and all.
> 
> The mere fact, "Yeah sorry..." attones for nearly trying to kill her is jsut what? I enjoyed some of the epilogue but it honestly feels like Bulma/Vegeta of DBZ to me; why on Earth?
> 
> Who knows; maybe we'll get a Vegata/Bulma eque moment like in Battle Of The Gods in the final movie to where maybe some people can at least think oh he does at least care about her via rage over her getting hurt...



I couldn't agree more. I never liked the relationship of Bulma x Vegeta either, mainly because Vegeta never worked as a character tied down to a home and family life, and because Bulma is a spoiled, materialistic bitch who simply isn't a likable character. I liked her being with Yamcha though, as he was kind of a failure and she was a good trophy girlfriend for him, which gave some sense of fulfillment to his character.

But this is what makes the whole deal bittersweet rather than completely bitter - it's not like Naruto ever enjoyed any relationship time with Sakura, the girl of his dreams, before she fell for Sasuke who never even gave half a broken fuck about her.

Shit, Naruto's done so much for Sakura that she should have fallen for him out of sheer decency. I know attraction doesn't work that way, but in real life being together through situations like this and having such shit done for you is often more than enough to spark love. This just goes to show how shallow and superficial Sakura really is, in addition to having zero self-respect.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 6, 2014)

Keep being butthurt people I like it.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Keep being butthurt people I like it.



Well, maybe we're being butthurt but you're probably being delusional. If you think Sasuke is a dream hubby and brings Sakura flowers every other day and whispers poems in her ear, that is


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Keep being butthurt people I like it.



No one is. Criticism isn't about being butthurt, it's about having standards. It's more than evident you guys have none. Since when did criticism of this story become invalid simply because the pairing you wanted happened? The answer is, it did not. 

Not to mention every single one of you have responded with the "salty" retort, it's really a braindead reaction to such critique. You try to play the part of amused onlooker because you logically can't answer for the criticisms people have presented against it. None of those like yourself ever could. I would honestly say the "salty" responses are merely projection, specifically due to the fact that people are smart enough and have enough standards to see like so many other things in the story, the concept of SasuSaku is fucked up.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she saw that potential in Sasuke's stabbing tendencies, cant help it



He stabbed her alright . 

Yeah I thought this could have been written a lot better. I'm hoping that there's more focus on Salad than the parents falling in love in part three.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Keep being butthurt people I like it.



Keep on taking all the negativity and trying to muffle it with the "salty" comments.


People have legitimate criticisms over what happened at the end. All Sasuke had to say was sorry and the thirstiest fangirls, Sakura included, lapped that right up. Who else besides people with hard-ons for Sasuke thought this was good? You have hardcore Sakura fans all over the place feeling let down by Sakura getting banished to the kitchen. (inb4 "what's wrong with being a housewife?"). Kishimoto couldn't have done a little more work in making Sasuke hesitate with hurting Sakura? Maybe have him idk not try to kill her several times, or at least struggle over it? Not leave her in tears so often? The way he handled it was *awful*. Having it 'plotted in his mind' for years does not mean what he had planned was good. He may have wanted SS to become canon but he did a horrible job executing it. He did not justify the pair. He simply wrote that it existed. Bam, two chapters, just like that Sasuke goes from zero to absentee husband. 

But hey at least Sakura is his waifu right? Gurrrrl Power~


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

it will be fifty shades of pink


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 6, 2014)

> I couldn't agree more.* I never liked the relationship of Bulma x Vegeta either, mainly because Vegeta never worked as a character tied down to a home and family life*, and because Bulma is a spoiled, materialistic bitch who simply isn't a likable character. I liked her being with Yamcha though, as he was kind of a failure and she was a good trophy girlfriend for him, which gave some sense of fulfillment to his character.



At least Vegeta will rage and kill almost anyone if they hurt Bulma. Saskue is just like, "whatever, thanks for having my child, I'm out"


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

Hamaru said:


> At least Vegeta will rage and kill almost anyone if they hurt Bulma. Saskue is just like, "whatever, thanks for having my child, I'm out"



Vegeta had to grow into such a mindset, though. Initially he was like "I don't give a darn what happens to that stupid woman and her bastard child!" (words almost literal). And I fucking loved it. I loved even more how they played this in the Abridged Series.

Vegeta: Well, you're the Grand Central Station of disappointment, aren't you?
Future Trunks: HOW ARE THESE PEOPLE FRIENDS WITH YOU?!
Tenshinhan: Making a loooooot of assumptions right now.

I'm afraid they will make Sasuke likewise grow fond of Sakura in time, too.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2014)

Jotun said:


> She wants the d, what can you do.



This its really always been this. Her entire character through the story is trash.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 6, 2014)

It's sad. I was never some huge outspoken Sakura supporter, but I never thought she deserved the treatment she got from most of the fanbase(here on NF in any case). Always figured the manga had so much time left. She would grow eventually. I thought that time had come when she decided to kill Sasuke for the good of everyone. Then she couldn't do it. I though, alright, that's fine. It's a tough thing to do, she's on the right track, though. Nope!

Her response to his apology is an absolute joke. Like honestly, people would parody that exact type of scenario as the ludicrous thing that could happen! Then the pathetic..   "can I come with you?" ..     Lol! Literally. LITERALLY. Just tried to murder her closest friend up to that point and become master of the fucking universe. Chill or nah?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 6, 2014)

Lots of characters don't.

Gaara tried to kill Naruto, Sasuke, Lee, and many others.

He didn't do it for some cause full of self-righteousness or reasonable convictions.

He just did it because he enjoyed it.

Back then, Gaara was pure evil.

But, he changed, similar to how Naruto changed Sasuke.

You know, after a big fight, both lying on the ground exhausted, talking, etc..

And now everyone's buddies with Gaara and he's a really cool dude.

Same with Sasuke now. It just took him longer.

Remember how Gaara likened Sasuke to himself during the Kage summit?

Kishi didn't forget either.

Gaara was right.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree that Sakura's past with Sasuke in no way justifies her future with him.  However it is, perhaps, the only way her story could end somewhat happily.  We've seen, repeatedly through the series, that Sakura is unable to even begin a relationship with someone else (the guy in the medic's camp who asked her out) and we've also seen that practically her sole ambition is to be with Sasuke.  Basically, Sasuke was the only person she ever wanted to be with, and having his children was about the only thing she ever wanted out of life.

Which yes, is flat characterization and not exactly a fulfilling set of life goals, but there you are.

When it comes down to it, Sasuke's redemption in general makes little sense.  Sakura's part in it as much as any.  I did like Sakura's little "you'd better" comment, but she definitely had some more coming to her... I was sort of hoping she was just going to brush off Sasuke's "see you later" and say "I'm going anyway."  And to see at the end that she's stuck at home minding the kid while Sasuke goes off doing whatever is also discouraging, and indicates that Sasuke is as thoughtless as ever.  I mean, what else is there to see?  Tenten said that the war is over.  If it weren't for that, I'd be tempted to say, "yes, their past was abusive, but apparently it worked out against all odds anyway."  But to see Sasuke continuing his tradition of being a jerk is really rather depressing.

Still, Sakura seems happy in the domestic life.  Perhaps it's just as well that Sasuke will have no part in rearing the child.

Actually, come to think of it, how do we know they're married?  Maybe they had a fling, Sasuke left, came back to find he had a daughter, and Sakura told him to stay the hell away.


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly, the best thing, imo, that Kishi could've done to redeem Sakura's character in the end was to let her get the fuck over Sasuke period. For her to have some self respect and realize that she actually deserves better than what Sasuke might give her considering their history together, but nope. Kishi had to drag her through the mud till the very end by having her hop on Sasuke's dick as soon as he said 'yeah sorry'. I'm still laughing at this atrocity tbh.


----------



## Nulsuyaru (Nov 6, 2014)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll post it here as well to add to the discussion on both ends, Idrk where to place it anyway, as there's multiple threads, but hey, here goes:

Made an account just to post this, because I keep seeing threads about how Sakura is worthless, or doesn't respect herself or that just because they ended up together means that an -actual- human being is saying abusive relationships are okay.

You're missing the context. Sasuke wanted to sever all his bonds, all of them, Sakura included. He was -ready- to kill Naruto, so of course he was ready to kill Sakura. It's not that he was an abusive person, but that he was someone with an extreme resolve to save the world, in his own view and own way; even if it meant killing the people closest to him. You have to remember, even during all that time that he was actively against Konoha, Naruto, and Sakura; he always still thought them to be his friends. That's why it was driven home during the final chapters that Sasuke, while fighting Naruto; kept calling Naruto his friend. People in the real world who are abusive, often don't believe that the people they are abusing are their friends or even better than dirt; they are manipulative and often do it either consciously or unconsciously for their own benefit.

Sasuke held no such delusion or manipulations. He always made it clear what it was he wanted to do and why. Which leads everyone to groan and moan about how Sakura had no respect for herself in liking Sasuke. Once again, context applies here. Just as Naruto always refused to give up on people, just the same as Hinata always refused to give up on eventually ending up with Naruto; is just the same as Sakura always refused to give up on eventually being with Sasuke. For God's sakes people you can't apply real world thinking logic to a manga. Sakura has always known Naruto would bring Sasuke back, would turn him around; in the context of the story, Sakura like everyone else knows that when Naruto promises you something. He is -going- to do it. Which is why she never gave up on Sasuke no matter how "abusive" he seemed to be with her. You see, people are applying their real world view of abusive onto the manga, that's wrong. Most often the real world depictions of abuse are the abuser treating their spouse or loved one badly or horribly, and then consoling them and saying "Baby baby I didn't mean to hurt you, I still luv you though". Sasuke never did any of that, ever. Sasuke tried to kill Sakura multiple times but never afterwards did he ever try to console or nurture or treat her well afterwards, because of his self imposed exile/mission. People are too quick to get on this moral soap box without really reading into the context of the manga or it's characters. Which is why after years of lurking I -finally- made an account, just to post this: Context matters.

All that time, you have to understand, Sasuke never actively hated either Sakura nor Naruto. He simply wanted to -detach- himself from them so that he could end up doing what he thought best for the world, being alone and starting a revolution, shouldering all the hatred so no one else would have to alongside him; which is something Sakura and Naruto would do on the drop of a dime. You have to read into the intricacies, kind of like the first time Sasuke left the village and Sakura tried to stop him. He could have -easily- said "Yeah Sakura, come with me, you'll be able to help me with my goal in the end", allies can never hurt your cause; because she -WOULD- have gone with him. That's love for you. But he didn't, instead he turned right around and kept her at arms length just as he would keep Naruto's at arms length, he wanted to shoulder everything by himself, alone; and didn't want his friends to do so for him.

To summarize it a little, is Sakura in an abusive relationship now?
No, Sasuke has been explicitly shown to have changed.

Was Sakura ever in an abusive relationship with Sasuke?
No, Sasuke never made his intentions unclear, he wanted to do something he believed was for the greater good, and if it meant shouldering hate and loneliness by yourself; even if it meant dispatching those you loved, just like Itachi, he was going to do it. Shown by his repeated attempts to kill Naruto and Sakura.

Was and is Sakura weak for having held onto her wanting Sasuke to be with her/come back to the village and so on? Within the context of the story, no. Was Hinata a creepy weird freak who stalked Naruto from an obsession, or was she actually in love and admired Naruto enough to hold out so long? Was Naruto a foolish idiot who should have taken the easy path and disregarded Sasuke and left him be or killed him; for the good of the world? Or was he someone who held strongly onto his ideals and beliefs about his friend no matter what anyone told him, because he genuinely saw what was in Sasuke's heart when no one else would or could?

Was Sakura a weak girl, overly attached and in an abusive relationship with Sasuke who apparently according to a lot of people in the forums "Never liked her" despite it being clear that Sasuke thought of Sakura as strongly as he thought of Naruto enough that he thought her worthy of being killed for the good of the world? Or was she strong in the belief of her friend's Naruto's promise of bringing Sasuke back around, perhaps just as Naruto she saw what it was Sasuke was trying to do, and instead of letting him go to be by himself; at every opportunity she tried to go with him so he would not have to bare anything alone; bolstered by (gasp) what was probably genuine love for Sasuke, despite all he'd done; just as Naruto loved Sasuke as a brother despite all he'd done as well?

Everyone is so quick to apply weakness to Sakura for the very same shit Naruto himself did for Sasuke, the double standard is strong in this argument and if anyone has had the will power to read all that I typed and thought about it, I hope they can at least change their minds and realize, that you have to use context.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

> For God's sakes people you can't apply real world thinking logic to a manga.



You can. You have to. I mean think of the stupidity of this statement. You object to calling Sasuke abusive, and then lay out traits of which you can only identify by applying real-world logic. FYI, just because Sasuke is extremely resolved does not exclude that he is abusive. All the same, persistence is not exclusive to a lack of self-respect. Something you fail to notice.



> You see, people are applying their real world view of abusive onto the manga, that's wrong. Most often the real world depictions of abuse are the abuser treating their spouse or loved one badly or horribly, and then consoling them and saying "Baby baby I didn't mean to hurt you, I still luv you though". Sasuke never did any of that, ever. Sasuke tried to kill Sakura multiple times but never afterwards did he ever try to console or nurture or treat her well afterwards, because of his self imposed exile/mission. People are too quick to get on this moral soap box without really reading into the context of the manga or it's characters. Which is why after years of lurking I -finally- made an account, just to post this: Context matters.



How can you talk of context? You don't even get that abuse and being abusive comes in many forms, Sasuke's is just one of many.

Furthermore, again the fact that fact that you are trying to defend the concept of this by attempting to apply real-world logic flies in the face of what you are trying to chastise the critics for doing. You haven't even realized these basic criteria.

You miss the point entirely of criticism here. No one is denying the *intent*, what people are objecting to is the *execution*. These are two distinct matters. Everyone knows what Kishi TRIES to express in his manga one way or another this is not the same as it being successful. You also ignore that the concepts you are trying to use to refute criticisms are directly moral issues that Kishi wanted us to connect with, so using actual logic is more than valid. As it is the only way to identify them and judge the execution of such in the story.



> Everyone is so quick to apply weakness to Sakura for the very same shit Naruto himself did for Sasuke, the double standard is strong in this argument and if anyone has had the will power to read all that I typed and thought about it, I hope they can at least change their minds and realize, that you have to use context.



The problem with your argument is you rely on a presumption of double standards as it pertains to Sasuke and Naruto's relationship compared to Sasuke and Sakura's. 

Which is where it all falls apart, since criticism is quite vocal and abundant of both.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Chapter 700 was a huge, ugly disappointment. It was so chaotic. 

I expected closure for all the characters and instead we got a pile of crap. The only good that came from this is that Naruto is Hokage and that Oro didn't "die" off panel. 

I hope the movie isn't the same way. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> 1. Yes they were. Fuck that bullshit.  People are responsible and should be held accountable for what they do. Saying and feeling 'sorry' doesn't cut it.
> 
> 2. You have any idea how many battered women say that to themselves every single day?




1. Learn to read my posts better please.  But either way I agree. Sasuke simply apologizing doesn't cut it (though apparently it did for Gaara). Kishi could have held this manga out a little longer just to wrap _this_ side drama up, but I guess he really wanted to end it on 700. 

2. Please don't compare the actions of a character in a manga (with a goddamn seal on him that altered him) to the beaten women of real life and their abusers. It is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Imagine her saying this in the bedroom.



dead until further notice


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

Selva said:


> Honestly, the best thing, imo, that Kishi could've done to redeem Sakura's character in the end was to let her get the fuck over Sasuke period. For her to have some self respect and realize that she actually deserves better than what Sasuke might give her considering their history together, but nope. Kishi had to drag her through the mud till the very end by having her hop on Sasuke's dick as soon as he said 'yeah sorry'. I'm still laughing at this atrocity tbh.



Not to mention what if Sasuke said yeah come along? She would be willing to abandon her duties as the second best medical nin in Konoha just to travel with Sasuke, disgusting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

> 2. Please don't compare the actions of a character in a manga (with a goddamn seal on him that altered him) to the beaten women of real life and their abusers. It is fucking ridiculous.



He tried to kill her three times and would've left her to die twice, it's more than appropriate. You object to it because you have no answer for it. 

Also you are making Gaawa's point hilariously enough you are trying to blame something else for actions that are directly Sasuke's responsibility.

You can blindly ship your pairing all you want, but for people that have standards...


----------



## Nulsuyaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can. You have to. I mean think of the stupidity of this statement. You object to calling Sasuke abusive, and then lay out traits of which you can only identify by applying real-world logic. FYI, just because Sasuke is extremely resolved does not exclude that he is abusive. All the same, persistence is not exclusive to a lack of self-respect. Something you fail to notice.


 Those traits I laid out are for application to the real world. The traits he showed within the manga itself, are not of a real world.





> How can you talk of context? You don't even get that abuse and being abusive comes in many forms, Sasuke's is just one of many.
> 
> Furthermore, again the fact that fact that you are trying to defend the concept of this by attempting to apply real-world logic flies in the face of what you are trying to chastise the critics for doing. You haven't even realized these basic criteria.



I used the real world logic of an abuser in the real world to contrast it to Sasuke's character, he never once showed such behavior in the manga, so it is not applicable to label him an abuser for what you would perceive abusive based on your real world notions; notions which I gave example of in my post.

You miss the point entirely of criticism here. No one is denying the *intent*, what people are objecting to is the *execution*. These are two distinct matters. Everyone knows what Kishi TRIES to express in his manga one way or another this is not the same as it being successful. You also ignore that the concepts you are trying to use to refute criticisms are directly moral issues that Kishi wanted us to connect with, so using actual logic is more than valid. As it is the only way to identify them and judge the execution of such in the story.



The problem with your argument is you rely on a presumption of double standards as it pertains to Sasuke and Naruto's relationship compared to Sasuke and Sakura's. 

Which is where it all falls apart, since criticism is quite vocal and abundant of both.[/QUOTE]

Won't deny that, their character dynamic wasn't as fully fleshed out as Naruto's and Sasukes, that however does not mean there isn't anything there to work with.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 6, 2014)

Still can't quite believe Kishimoto actually did that to Sakura. You can't even blame the character for this kind of shit.


----------



## Squifurgie (Nov 6, 2014)

I was really hoping that Sasuke and Sakura would not end up together. I thought that it would be a fitting end that Sasuke finally smartens up and tries to make up with Sakura only to find that he missed his massive window to do so. Sakura denies him and the future shows both of them married to other people, Sakura is cordial and polite to him but that's it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He tried to kill her three times and would've left her to die twice, it's more than appropriate. You object to it because you have no answer for it.
> 
> Also you are making Gaawa's point hilariously enough you are trying to blame something else for actions that are directly Sasuke's responsibility.
> 
> You can blindly ship your pairing all you want, but for people that have standards...



I didn't forget how many times he tried to kill her. What is up with you people? Most SasuSaku's never even argue that point but something else entirely.  this just proves how little you people pay attention, especially to other people's posts. 

I object to it because it is fucking retarded to make comparisons of. 

And I have an answer that I have said multiple times that is actually supported by in manga references. Delusional people can't take it though and I'm tired of repeating the same damn things (especially to you Seto). 

Trying to disregard me as a "blind shipper" is absolutely hilarious.  think what you want pal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Nulsuyaru said:


> Those traits I laid out are for application to the real world. The traits he showed within the manga itself, are not of a real world.



All traits are of the real world, because all those traits of personality and nature are invariably, human. Resolve, persistence, love, hate, etc. You cannot divorce these from reality. It is through reality that we can recognize them, and recognize when attempts to express them are successful in execution...or not in this case...



> I used the real world logic of an abuser in the real world to contrast it to Sasuke's character, he never once showed such behavior in the manga, so it is not applicable to label him an abuser for what you would perceive abusive based on your real world notions; notions which I gave example of in my post.



No. That is only one type of abuse. Abuse comes in many forms and can be done in many ways. Kishi may not have intended it, but the actions Sasuke carried out in the story is one of many which ways a person can express abusive behavior. You don't even comprehend the notions of an abuse or an abuser to comment on it.



> Won't deny that, their character dynamic wasn't as fully fleshed out as Naruto's and Sasukes, that however does not mean there isn't anything there to work with.



It does mean however it is of poor foundation, which has been noted numerous times.


----------



## Plague (Nov 6, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I realize Kishi missed a great opportunity for character development here. 

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World lol (Self Respect > Love)

Even if he wasn't going to pair Sakura with Naruto, at least she would realize she deserved better.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I didn't forget how many times he tried to kill her. What is up with you people? Most SasuSaku's never even argue that point but something else entirely.  this just proves how little you people pay attention, especially to other people's posts.
> 
> I object to it because it is fucking retarded to make comparisons of.
> 
> ...



You didn't forget, but you evidently find them acceptable enough developments to overlook for the sake of a relationship between the two. So clearly they do not matter nearly as much as you try to make it out to be. Everyone pays attention to what you all try to argue especially, but everyone knows that you logically can't make an argument on why the matter of Sasuke and Sakura would in any way be congruent with the idea people have on what makes a healthy relationship of a platonic or romantic nature.



Plague said:


> The more I think about it, the more I realize Kishi missed a great opportunity for character development here.
> 
> Scott Pilgrim vs. The World lol (Self Respect > Love)
> 
> Even if he wasn't going to pair Sakura with Naruto, at least she would realize she deserved better.



Wow. That's actually an excellent example.




			
				syferite said:
			
		

> >implying this entire manga doesn't have fucked up themes that should never apply to real life



No one argued otherwise.



> >making real life comparisons to a manga



You're really supposed to in these cases. Otherwise you would have no way of identifying or recognizing what they are, and what they are intended to be.



> >thinking that Japanese kids are that dumb to use Naruto characters as role models



That's really irrelevant to the criticism here.


----------



## syferite (Nov 6, 2014)

>implying this entire manga doesn't have fucked up themes that should never apply to real life
>making real life comparisons to a manga
>thinking that Japanese kids are that dumb to use Naruto characters as role models

You guys.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You didn't forget, *but you evidently find them acceptable enough developments to overlook for the sake of a relationship between the two. *So clearly they do not matter nearly as much as you try to make it out to be. Everyone pays attention to what you all try to argue especially, but everyone knows that you logically can't make an argument on why the matter of Sasuke and Sakura would in any way be congruent with the idea people have on what makes a healthy relationship of a platonic or romantic nature.



It must make you happy to think you win arguments by putting words in people's mouths or seeing things that aren't there. 

You can _say_ you pay attention but with your current argument and your comment towards me proves that you really don't pay attention at all. I don't know if that is sad or funny.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It must make you happy to think you win arguments by putting words in people's mouths or seeing things that aren't there.
> 
> You can _say_ you pay attention but with your current argument and your comment towards me proves that you really don't pay attention at all. I don't know if that is sad or funny.



What do you mean seeing things that aren't there?

You approve of a relationship between the two do you not?

With that it is more than evident that their developments were not enough to deter you from a support of that idea regardless of outcome, correct?

Then using inference, it becomes clear the developments were, to you and those of similar mindset, acceptable enough to overlook for the sake of supporting the idea of them getting together.


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 6, 2014)

Sakura has achieved true happiness in the arms of her ever loving savior. Only someone with self respect would truly be in touch with their deepest yearnings, especially given the circumstances.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

[subliminal message]Read Song of the Long March for female character who is smart/strong/tactical/has-well-developed-background/gets-lots-of-character-development-too[/subliminal message].

What I learned about this series: there are 10x better female characters in other series.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

Mizura said:


> What I learned about this series: there are 10x better female characters in other series.



That hope can sometimes be misleading, though, if Kishi sets a trend of mangakas completely shitting on character development and relationships when determining pairings.

I mean, imagine the rage if Ichigo doesn't get Rukia by the end of Bleach. Which he probably won't because he'll get Orihime. Rukia is one of the most liked female characters from Bleach. She's pretty and has a brilliant personality. Orihime only has boobs going on for her and is childish, annoying and useless. And still I bet Kubo will put Ichigo with Orihime just because they're both humans from Earth, and completely disregard the fact that Ichigo's and Rukia's relationship was fleshed out much better throughout the manga.

But that's just one example, I suppose this is not the only time this has and will happen.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> That hope can sometimes be misleading, though, if Kishi sets a trend of mangakas completely shitting on character development and relationships when determining pairings.


If you only look at mainstream Shounen series, sure, you could come to that conclusion. But there are series out there with excellent female characters. I suggest reading 2 chapters of the series I've posted and decide whether you want to continue or not. (it gets even better by the way)


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What do you mean seeing things that aren't there?
> 
> You approve of a relationship between the two do you not?
> 
> ...



She's dumb. She was arguing with me yesterday on how everything bad Sasuke did was because of some seal of hatred placed on him.


----------



## Sieves (Nov 6, 2014)

guys... this has been the extent of their relationship for 699 chapters. it's not really surprising that all he has to say is sorry and goodbye.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 6, 2014)

Mizura said:


> If you only look at mainstream Shounen series, sure, you could come to that conclusion. But there are series out there with excellent female characters. I suggest reading 2 chapters of the series I've posted and decide whether you want to continue or not. (it gets even better by the way)



I might do that, I need something good to read


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> She's dumb. She was arguing with me yesterday on how everything bad Sasuke did was because of some seal of hatred placed on him.



"seal of hatred..."?


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Nulsuyaru said:


> People in the real world who are abusive, often don't believe that the people they are abusing are their friends or even better than dirt; they are manipulative and often do it either consciously or unconsciously for their own benefit.



Well, actually, no. Abusers frequently target friends, family, or significant others and believe that their actions are a result of how much they love them.



> Most often the real world depictions of abuse are the abuser treating their spouse or loved one badly or horribly, and then consoling them and saying "Baby baby I didn't mean to hurt you, I still luv you though".


>last time Sasuke and Sakura interact, he fake-kills her and tells her he hates her
>next time they see each other he apologizes 

Just saying, if you want to play this game I can play right back.



> You have to read into the intricacies, kind of like the first time Sasuke left the village and Sakura tried to stop him. He could have -easily- said "Yeah Sakura, come with me, you'll be able to help me with my goal in the end", allies can never hurt your cause; because she -WOULD- have gone with him. That's love for you.


If we're reading into the intricacies, why didn't Sasuke just put Sakura to sleep to get her out of their fight instead of fake-killing her?



> To summarize it a little, is Sakura in an abusive relationship now?
> No, Sasuke has been explicitly shown to have changed.


He apologized, I'll give you that. It's a good start. But then he's shown traveling the world and leaving her alone at home with their child. How is that any different than how he was before? He's not choking the life out of her, but he's still going back to ignoring her. I know I would be ? and I think other people would be too ? way more comfortable with SS if Sasuke had been shown at home with his family actually doing things like being a decent human being and showing through his actions that he's sorry and he's a new person now.



> Was Naruto a foolish idiot who should have taken the easy path and disregarded Sasuke and left him be or killed him; for the good of the world?


Yes



> "Never liked her" despite it being clear that Sasuke thought of Sakura as strongly as he thought of Naruto enough that he thought her worthy of being killed for the good of the world?


Ok so we're counting "worthy of being killed for the good of the world" as a pairing moment? jfc



> Everyone is so quick to apply weakness to Sakura for the very same shit Naruto himself did for Sasuke, the double standard is strong in this argument and if anyone has had the will power to read all that I typed and thought about it, I hope they can at least change their minds and realize, that you have to use context.


For the record, I do agree with you on the double-standard thing. In that Naruto and Sasuke's relationship is equally as fucked up as Sasuke and Sakura's, and that his meager attempts at no longer being a douche aren't enough to make up for what he's done and the emotional damage he's caused to Naruto and Sakura.

Ok. Let's talk context.

Contextually, every character who was dicknut that then got redeemed showed through their later actions that they were no longer a dicknut. Post-redemption, Gaara is shown protecting his village (and dying for it). Post-redemption, Neji agrees to help bring Sasuke back and then spends the better part of Part II being considerate and helping Hinata train. Post-redemption, Pain brings everyone back to life with a dragon. 

Post-redemption, Sasuke offers a half-hearted apology, and then goes back to being a wandering vagrant. Now he's not a wandering murderous vagrant, so I guess he gets a point there.

Separating out all existing issues, I think I can safely say that many people would be much less upset by this ending if we had seen some more reconciliation on Sasuke's part, and a little less regression on Sakura's. In Naruto 699, the last we see of Sakura is her blushing and asking to go with him, exactly like what she did when she was 12. This is character regression. And it doesn't help that in the epilogue Sasuke and Naruto are shown living their dreams (basically) while Sakura (along with every other female character sans TenTen, Tsunade, and Anko I should add) is shown at home with her child. It looks like Sasuke is wandering the world on some vague personal quest while Sakura gave up her dreams to be a housewife. Maybe that's not the case. Maybe he was just out getting some milk and maybe she runs the hospital when she's not cleaning the house. I don't know. But Kishi didn't give us any more to go on other than some meager hints, and the hints are pointing toward the former. Sasuke, meanwhile, apologizes once, pokes her forehead, pokes her with his peen, and then leaves (not necessarily in that order). Yeah...no. That's not going to cut it for trying to kill the world and personally trying to kill Sakura twice, not to mention being an overall jag to her every time they interact. He should be groveling at her feet, not the other way around.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 6, 2014)

worst heroine ever

hope sasuke kills her when they fuck and she dies from auto erotic choking


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 6, 2014)

It was pretty obvious she had no self-respect throughout the books.  I would have been surprised to see her not end up with the abusive boyfriend, she is clearly a masochist


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> She's dumb. She was arguing with me yesterday on how everything bad Sasuke did was because of some seal of hatred placed on him.




What the hell is this "seal of hatred"?


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Who needs love and loyalty when you have looks, Kishi was right to use her as women's main representative.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> What the hell is this "seal of hatred"?



You know the hatred Sasuke has? The destiny crap? Will of hatred? Yeah, that shit  

She even mentions it on this thread at post #247



> 2. Please don't compare the actions of a character in a manga *(with a goddamn seal on him that altered him)* to the beaten women of real life and their abusers. It is fucking ridiculous.



I would go and find the posts where I was arguing with her about it but that's in those massive discussion threads and fuck searching through that.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, she is the epitome of pathetic. Wasted her entire life on some emo loser who tried to kill her multiple times, got knocked up and was left as a single parent. Everyone in the village probably mocks her behind her back.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 7, 2014)

The thread title might be misleading.  I think Sakura has plenty of self-respect.  I understand where the OP got that idea--a lot of time, people in abusive relationships believe themselves to be worthless and somehow deserving of the abuse--but I don't think that's Sakura.

Sakura's not the wilting flower that believes herself worthless and deserving of a beatdown.  She was apprenticed to one of the three sannin, and unlike the other two, she still has both her arms.  She announced herself as a contender for the Hokage position.  She's been pursued by multiple men and fought gods.  So while Sakura might be in an abusive relationship, I don't think it's because she lacks self-respect.  

Her "What if I said I wanted to come with you" statement seems, at first sight, to be the last desperate pawing of a woman with no pride.  But from another point of view, it could be Sakura knowing what she wants (it's been clearly shown she actually is incapable of really loving another man) and not wanting to let him go?  The last time Sasuke left the village he went completely batshit crazy and nearly destroyed the world.  Sakura, seeing him as his newer more thoughtful self, knew she still loved him and wanted to ensure she didn't lose him to insanity again.

So I wouldn't say Sakura has no self-respect.  Say instead she has a sacrificial love, and also a heart very ready to forgive (at least where Sasuke is involved).  She did require Sasuke to apologize, but having apologized, she required nothing more.  It may not be wise, but it is not necessarily self-loathing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2014)

You are confusing self-loathing with a lack of respect for oneself however. Also, the matter of "knowing what you want" doesn't exclude a lack of self-respect either.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 7, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You are confusing self-loathing with a lack of respect for oneself however. Also, the matter of "knowing what you want" doesn't exclude a lack of self-respect either.



True.  I used self-loathing because it was a more convenient term and because I was sick of typping out "self-respect"  And you're right, just because Sakura knows what she wants doesn't mean she respects herself.  My point was more about her motivation--she's not volunteering because she doesn't think she can do better, she's volunteering because she doesn't _want _better.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm honestly shocked by how badly her character devolved over the course of the the series. 

She doesn't have a shred of dignity in her bones. 

Kishi twisted everyones characters to unreal caricatures in order to secure Sasuke a place to return to as well as a general place in the plot.

Everyone who was connected to Sasuke ended up suffering character assassination in order to create a tether to keep him related to the plot. Just look at the Sage of the six paths. Does him giving Sasuke power make any sense other than to involve him in a story that frankly he had no place in?


----------



## Azula (Nov 7, 2014)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> Yeah, she is the epitome of pathetic. *Wasted her entire life on some emo loser who tried to kill her multiple times, got knocked up and was left as a single parent. Everyone in the village probably mocks her behind her back.*



When you put it that way, I cant imagine how genuine sakura fans felt after reading the chapters


----------



## Izaya (Nov 7, 2014)

A-fucking-men moody.

Sasuke is my favorite character, but Jesus H Christ bitch.
Bitch pls. 
He tried to kill you about 3-4 times in Shippuden alone and always talks down to your fangirling ass. 
Then you forgive him when he's all "I'm sowwy Sakuwa".
Then she's like "AWWW SASUKE KUN I'LL ALWAYS WUV YOU" 

R.I.P Whatever development you had left Suckura Whoruno


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> Yeah, she is the epitome of pathetic. Wasted her entire life on some emo loser who tried to kill her multiple times, got knocked up and was left as a single parent. Everyone in the village probably mocks her behind her back.


That's probably the reason why she lives under a tree somewhere close the village, but to me it looked like she didn't give a shit anyway.

*sigh* If only Kishimoto made better decisions with her character. That COULD have happened EASILY, and I was really hoping for it, but I should have known it would have ended up this way when Kishimoto said that it was his intention to make her that way.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 7, 2014)

Maoyuu Maou Yuusha


----------



## Plague (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I was neg raped when I opposed the NaruHina movie spoilers when they first came out.



Well, you did make some pretty reaching statements back then. 

I distinctly remember you saying Naruto didn't "give a darn" about Hinata. 

lol, Well apparently he gives 'two', if you know what I mean. 

In any case, sorry that happened to you. 

If you be a good boy, I might help you out.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 7, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura arent together he just pumped and dumped that ho.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Plague said:


> Well, you did make some pretty reaching statements back then.
> 
> I distinctly remember you saying Naruto didn't "give a darn" about Hinata.
> 
> ...




I'd say he started to care two years after the war arc, though.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Azula (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

-Azula- said:


>



This is about to become a new memetic mutation. 

Already there I would say!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

What a lunatic.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 7, 2014)

You know what the funny thing is? Narutopedia says they're married.

Making a looooot of assumptions right there


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> You know what the funny thing is? Narutopedia says they're married.
> 
> Making a looooot of assumptions right there



It also doesn't say Naruto is married to Hinata but we all know he is.

Kishimoto believes his audience can put two and two together...he thought too much of his fanbase.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It also doesn't say Naruto is married to Hinata but we all know he is.
> 
> Kishimoto believes his audience can put two and two together...he thought too much of his fanbase.



Actually the narutopedia does says that naruto is married to hinata heres the link


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

MOHAMMAD SAQIB said:


> Actually the narutopedia does says that naruto is married to hinata heres the link



By "it" I meant the chapter.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It also doesn't say Naruto is married to Hinata but we all know he is.
> 
> Kishimoto believes his audience can put two and two together...he thought too much of his fanbase.



Marriage is no longer a real standard, mind you, so expecting people to assume things like this right off the bat is pandering to anachronistic thinking.

I mean Naruto, sure. He's a nice guy. But why on Earth would Sasuke marry Sakura? Lol.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Marriage is no longer a real standard, mind you, so expecting people to assume things like this right off the bat is pandering to anachronistic thinking.
> 
> I mean Naruto, sure. He's a nice guy. But why on Earth would Sasuke marry Sakura? Lol.



You should assume it for the kind of manga Naruto is and what kind of writer Kishimoto is. It is obvious and it shouldn't have to be said for you to get it... 

Why? Because he loves her.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 7, 2014)

This is just a personal opinion. What Sakura could have done to redeem her character in the ending would be to walk away from a relationship with Sasuke altogether, in the same cool manner Megumi did in Rurouni Kenshin. Megumi acknowledged Kenshin chose Kaoru and not her (or Tomoe) and accepted it with her head held high. She went on to pursue her aspiration to be doctor to heal people and fulfill her promise to Kenshin in order to redeem herself after the Takeda Kanryuu incident. 

I think that was what Sakura could have done too. Be an accomplished medical ninja, stated in black and white (colored pages is fine) surpassing Tsunade and contribute and stay relevant in her profession like Ino. Probably, an added plus would be if she could be seen flirting with different guys in Konoha to show us she is strong enough to move on from Sasuke. 

Mei stays single (hilariously enough) but maintains her dignity of not being forced-paired with any guys. I kind of like that actually.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 7, 2014)

MOHAMMAD SAQIB said:


> Actually the narutopedia does says that naruto is married to hinata heres the link



They say too that there were no elections and Kakashi appointed Naruto not recommended hence he got rid of the Elder Council/Feudal Lords?


> "When Kakashi stepped down as the Sixth Hokage, he chose Naruto to be the Seventh."





Saturnine said:


> Marriage is no longer a real standard, mind you, so expecting people to assume things like this* right off the bat is pandering to anachronistic thinking.*
> 
> I mean Naruto, sure. He's a nice guy. But why on Earth would Sasuke marry Sakura? Lol.


Culture blind much? Kishimoto is neither your generation so give him some leeway.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 7, 2014)

The funny thing is Sasuke never loved Sakura.As real life(highschool) shows a man can fuck a woman and not love her back.Sasuke just fucked her and left her with his bastard and went on his own ways.

So not only did Sakura destroy her own self worth she basically ruined her life by becoming a single mom while all of her friends have men to be around with.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> The funny thing is Sasuke never loved Sakura.As real life(highschool) shows a man can fuck a woman and not love her back.Sasuke just fucked her and left her with his bastard and went on his own ways.
> 
> So not only did Sakura destroy her own self worth she basically ruined her life by becoming a single mom while all of her friends have men to be around with.



You're being incredibly delusional.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 7, 2014)

This thread, I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Hitt (Nov 7, 2014)

^You're right, neither can I.  

Probably not for the same reasons you are though 

Yes, ultimate character assassination.  With a vague, shittily done chapter that can imply all sorts of things, including the very worst one that Sasuke is NEVER home and only saw her once to make Salad.  

Such a great character Sakura is.


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 7, 2014)

You just don't understand! She's a beautiful blossoming flower.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2014)

I can understand why the term salty is used


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> The funny thing is Sasuke never loved Sakura.As real life(highschool) shows a man can fuck a woman and not love her back.Sasuke just fucked her and left her with his bastard and went on his own ways.
> 
> So not only did Sakura destroy her own self worth she basically ruined her life by becoming a single mom while all of her friends have men to be around with.



i still dont understand why sasky fucked sakura
why wud he bang this wench who he finds annoying and almost killed twice?


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 9, 2014)

sadly they're women like that in rl too.their men beat them but they still stick to them
must be some form of mental illness


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I can understand why the term salty is used



Why did you necro this thread? 


I predict 3 more pages of Sakura bashing


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

The fact that a fictional character and fictional couple is getting so many people angry is hilarious.

If Sakura has no self respect then the same can be said for the following characters:

Hinata - She forgave Neji who beat her so hard that she was hospitalized. I mean he attacked her with the intention of killing her, he was cold to her for years as a child. And yet she forgave him, and people had no problem with it.

Gaara -  Physically and mentally abused his siblings. I mean they were terrified of him. Let's not forget what he did to Lee, broke his legs and almost killed him. He was forgiven but nobody says that his victims don't have any self respect.

Itachi - Killed his own family, mentally tortured his little brother to the point that he was traumatized. On top of that continues to torture him throughout the manga. He was forgiven. 

Sasuke - Repeatedly tries to kill Naruto. he makes it clear that he wants Naruto dead. But he was forgiven and nobody says that Naruto doesn't have any self respect. 

The point is that real life logic doesn't work with Naruto or manga in general. Keep in mind that these kids are taught to kill at an early age. They don't know anything but hatred, death and violence. 

Most people who say Sakura doesn't have any self respect just don't like her in general, she could have cast Sasuke aside and people would still be finding ways to hate her.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

sweetmelissa said:


> sadly they're women like that in rl too.their men beat them but they still stick to them
> must be some form of mental illness


yes it is

and kishi might be mentally ill too for thinking sakura is a normal girl lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> The fact that a fictional character and fictional couple is getting so many people angry is hilarious.
> 
> If Sakura has no self respect then the same can be said for the following characters:
> 
> ...



Pathetic. You just attempt to throw other characters under the bus, and try and retreat to a conclusion about very valid critics in your mind as a means to invalidate them, rather than actually confront them. As that would require actually using your head.

Furthermore, they know plenty more than hate, death, and violence. What's more is you are retreating to a "have my cake and eat it too" logic. You want to sing praises for SasuSaku, but you object to criticism derived from the same criteria which you use to look for virtues within it. *That* is absolute hypocrisy. Even moreso, if logic (which you misuse anyway, we are talking about immutable human concepts) does not apply then how do you know what is hatred, death, and violence in the story? You obviously define it based on using references from prior knowledge on those concepts, right?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Pathetic. You just attempt to throw other characters under the bus, and try and retreat to a conclusion about very valid critics in your mind as a means to invalidate them, rather than actually confront them. As that would require actually using your head.


lol these r sasusaku shippers, they have no brains instead those heads to use


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> yes it is
> 
> and kishi might be mentally ill too for thinking sakura is a normal girl lol



normal girl my ass she's craycray for loving a guy who tried to murder her more than once

i believe kishi is sick in the head too.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

sakura always hit naruto. naruto has self respect to be with hinata who's never abused him, right?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 9, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> The funny thing is Sasuke never loved Sakura.As real life(highschool) shows a man can fuck a woman and not love her back.Sasuke just fucked her and left her with his bastard and went on his own ways.
> 
> So not only did Sakura destroy her own self worth she basically ruined her life by becoming a single mom while all of her friends have men to be around with.



Yeah, Kishi clearly implied that.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 9, 2014)

> Most people who say Sakura doesn't have any self respect just don't like her in general, she could have cast Sasuke aside and people would still be finding ways to hate her


Sakura has no self-respect because her behavior toward Sasuke and her "love" for him is pathetic. I don't care about her forgiving him or not .


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Pathetic. You just attempt to throw other characters under the bus, and try and retreat to a conclusion about very valid critics in your mind as a means to invalidate them, rather than actually confront them. As that would require actually using your head.
> 
> Furthermore, they know plenty more than hate, death, and violence. What's more is you are retreating to a "have my cake and eat it too" logic. You want to sing praises for SasuSaku, but you object to criticism derived from the same criteria which you use to look for virtues within it. *That* is absolute hypocrisy. Even moreso, if logic (which you misuse anyway, we are talking about immutable human concepts) does not apply then how do you know what is hatred, death, and violence in the story? You obviously define it based on using references from prior knowledge on those concepts, right?



I'm not throwing anyone under the bus, but if you're going to say that Sakura has no self respect because she forgave someone that treated her horribly then the same can be said about other characters. The hypocrisy is that when it comes to Sakura and others, there is always a double standard.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

*Sakura was the least mature of the whole K11 by the end of the war. She had a 'puppy teenager love' for Sasuke nothing more. That is why she still chose Sasuke over Naruto. 

But my theory is that Sakura gets beat all the time in that abusive relationship with Sasuke, but once Sasuke disappears for weeks on end doing whatever the hell he does, Naruto sends a clone to Sakura's room at night and bangs the shit out of her all night !!!!!​*
Naruto FTW


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> I'm not throwing anyone under the bus, but if you're going to say that Sakura has no self respect because she forgave someone that treated her horribly then the same can be said about other characters. The hypocrisy is that when it comes to Sakura and others, there is always a double standard.


the problem isnt her forgiving sasky for treating her horribly its her stalking him obsessively even after he insulted her and clearly showed he was not interested in her

she wanted this guy who almost killed her to fuck her lol


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> the problem isnt her forgiving sasky for treating her horribly its her stalking him obsessively even after he insulted her and clearly showed he was not interested in her
> 
> she wanted this guy who almost killed her to fuck her lol



The same can be said for Hinata who stalked Naruto after he showed no interest in her but for another girl, and she knew about it as well.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> The same can be said for Hinata who stalked Naruto after he showed no interest in her but for another girl, and she knew about it as well.



lol no

nardo didnt try to kill her

also nardo was oblivious to her, he didnt say something like go away ur annoying or something

sakura still stalked sasky even after he almost chocked her like a bitch



ah such a loving couple

 i wonder if sasky still tries to choke sakura when she dosent make his dinner fast enough


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sasukes going to be an abusive boyfriend she will wish she chose the hero instead.





Hime said:


> The same can be said for Hinata who stalked Naruto after he showed no interest in her but for another girl, and she knew about it as well.



*
I see what you have been trying to say, but how does that make the way Sakura disrespected herself any better ? The fact remains no matter what fans are saying is that Sakura downplayed herself severely. The same could be said for some other characters as well, thats true.*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> The fact that a fictional character and fictional couple is getting so many people angry is hilarious.
> 
> If Sakura has no self respect then the same can be said for the following characters:
> 
> ...


Totally agreed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Of course she doesn't. Like what the hell does this dumb b**** stand for or how far is too far for her? Does she have any morals?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> lol no
> 
> nardo didnt try to kill her
> 
> ...



She tried to kill him as well, they both tried to kill each other. 
People tend to forget that when they claim she has no self respect, she doesn't just let Sasuke stomp all over her, she has stood up for herself. 

You say it's not about forgiveness, but that is what it's about, because I'm getting the vibe that having self respect for you would have been Sakura not forgiving Sasuke and turning her back on him.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Totally agreed



Sakura still has zero self-respect regardless of what others may have done


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

Comparing Sakura with hinata is silly, they're nothing alike. It's simply grasping at straws.

Hinata never had a bad relationship with Naruto at any one point in this entire manga. So how Would she be disrespecting herself when Naruto showed serious interest?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Of course she doesn't. Like what the hell does this dumb b**** stand for or how far is too far for her? Does she have any morals?



 morals

in a story about child soldiers who are taught to be paid killers, a story which has person who commited a genocide is seen as a hero


all this but Sakura is the problem here


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

It wasn't self-defense. It was pretty much like an unarmed man trying to kill a bear. 

She doesn't have self-respect, because as soon as she felt she could she was all over him, even in spite of what he's done. That is at the very least, undignified. Not to mention, she wasn't exactly standing up to him when he was belittling the importance of her well-being and usefulness.

Even so, your initial argument is self-defeating, if you concede that if Sakura has no self-respect then those characters you claim have no self-respect, then you are ultimately agreeing with the premise of Sakura's lack of self-respect. You are simply trying to soften the blows of criticism by attempting to throw other characters in front of it.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Sakura still has zero self-respect regardless of what others may have done



The none of them have any self-respect, singling out Sakura just screams double standards.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> morals
> 
> in a story about child soldiers who are taught to be paid killers, a story which has person who commited a genocide is seen as a hero
> 
> ...



Sasuke deserved better, thats all. Sakura still would've chased after him anyway.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Hinata and Neji was a family dispute issue, far different from Saukra's "love" story.

Sakura has no self-respect regardless of who else acted in whatever way, it doesnt change her silly motives. Forgiving Sasuke wasnt the bad part, it was still "loving" him afterwards. He would have killed her and everyone she loved if it was up to him ....


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> The none of them have any self-respect, singling out Sakura just screams double standards.




This thread is about Sakura, no one else...thats why.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It wasn't self-defense. It was pretty much like an unarmed man trying to kill a bear.
> 
> She doesn't have self-respect, because as soon as she felt she could she was all over him, even in spite of what he's done. That is at the very least, undignified. Not to mention, she wasn't exactly standing up to him when he was belittling the importance of her well-being and usefulness.
> 
> Even so, your initial argument is self-defeating, if you concede that if Sakura has no self-respect then those characters you claim have no self-respect, then you are ultimately agreeing with the premise of Sakura's lack of self-respect. You are simply trying to soften the blows of criticism by attempting to throw other characters in front of it.



My point wasn't to convince you or anyone else whether or not she had any self respect. If you want to think she has no self respect then good for you, I don't really care what you think of, but if you're going to say she has no self respect then it would be hypocritical to not say the same about other characters.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 9, 2014)

> She tried to kill him as well, they both tried to kill each other.
> People tend to forget that when they claim she has no self respect, she doesn't just let Sasuke stomp all over her, she has stood up for herself.


Sakura didn't try to kill him. She stood there with a kunai shaking. She was not emanating any killer intent. She didn't lunge at him. She didn't attack him. Furthermore, a chidori through the skull is a pretty large overreaction to a girl with a kunai. I mean, Sasuke just took down Danzou. He has to know that Sakura barely poses a threat to him. He could have tried knocking her out. a genjutsu, or any other non-lethal form of defense.
Then he does it _again_. Sakura is just standing there with a kunai shaking. Sasuke grabs her neck, chokes her, snatches her kunai up, and is about to slit her throat. He gave no fucks. Killing Sakura has never had the significance that killing Naruto does. Hell, she doesn't even have the significance of Kakashi because at least he takes him seriously as a threat. 

Also, she has not stood up for herself. She absolutely does let him walk all over her. I could post panels, but I mean her last interaction with him "C-can I...can I...come...too...? ". "No." "".

Its not about forgiveness for me. In fact, I agree with a lot of what you're saying about the matter. Its about the way Sakura handles, presents, and behaves herself around Sasuke and her feelings for him. She has always been pathetic about it. She shows no self-respect or dignity.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

> My point wasn't to convince you or anyone else whether or not she had any self respect. If you want to think she has no self respect then good for you, I don't really care what you think of, but if you're going to say she has no self respect then it would be hypocritical to not say the same about other characters.



Your mistake is assuming the others have not been criticized. Your other mistake is assuming that each of the circumstances for the examples you provided are the same as Sakura's when that isn't the case for all of them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

The thread title is correct


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

I would have been SOOO pleased with Sakura if only she finally was able to turn Sasuke down after forgiving him. That would have shown me soo much from her, I would have respected her as a character


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I would have been SOOO pleased with Sakura if only she finally was able to turn Sasuke down after forgiving him. That would have shown me soo much from her, I would have respected her as a character



What if Sasuke said "Whatever" and Sakura looking terrified said she was only joking and begged for forgiveness and hurried after him begging not to leave her as Sasuke takes Ino as his waifu and says he chose her simply because she has bigger tits than Sakura? 

...To which Sakura would react begging him not to leave her anyway and trying to win him back even when Sasuke and Ino have kids? 

Would it be a better ending than Kishi's?


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

^^^ LOL

No way. I wanted Sakura to forgive Sasuke but show that she has moved on. And continues to train in her future life....


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 9, 2014)

I mean put it this way its not bad that sakura forgave sasuke but compare how his redemption in her eyes was almost immediate.
If Kishi included a few timeskips showing that sakura didn't just bend over and give in to sasuke immediately but instead waited a bit so sasuke could actually prove he'd changed this time.

As it stands it looks like sakura just forgave sasuke after attempted murder when he just said sorry(and maybe saved her once) after leaving her for dead and calling her worthless for over 500 chapters.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

> i dunno about y'all, but any time i try to kill my significant other, and have them retaliate... that's my queue to get the fuck out.



Not a good move. Never leave witnesses behind.


----------



## SLB (Nov 9, 2014)

word, that's actually true as fuck.

ok, kill my significant other, bury the body, leave dna evidence from her ex, and _then_ gtfo


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

You can't reason with Sakura fans or SS shippers, just a while back they were crying about how disgusted they were that sasuke would choke her, and explained how it bought up horrific images (examples) of domestic violence.

Turn the page and the tune changes to how he was just being emotional and wanted to cut ties, so attempts at her life must indicate that deep down He loves her. Awwwww.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys sakura was clearly created to make the other characters look good.

and has a comic relief character 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I can't breathe


----------



## Sieves (Nov 9, 2014)

i really still can't believe kishi made her a housewife in 700


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

LMAO Poor sakura...if only you werent soo lame


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

fFS how many panels are there of him choking her. It's as if kishi tried to cover all angles.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

I wonder if he knows what pimp means. He probably does.


----------



## Drunk Samurai (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't we all just agree that Kishimoto is a shit writer?


----------



## Kanga (Nov 9, 2014)

Sieves said:


> i really still can't believe kishi made her a housewife in 700




Kishi secretly hates Sakura. 

So in a way it was expected.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

Drunk Samurai said:


> Can't we all just agree that Kishimoto is a shit writer?



No. That would suggest he got it all wrong, when he clearly he didn't. Just Sakura, and unlike the story where he may have dipped in form here of there his portrayal of her character has been consistent from her introduction.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

*Sasuke should be pimping Sakura out for money.....You know she would for him*


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 9, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Guys sakura was clearly created to make the other characters look good.
> 
> and has a comic relief character
> 
> ...


Some people get off on choking themselves.

Others it seems, get off on choking Sakura.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Lol Sasuke most likely beats her on the daily when he's home, right in front of Salad. He's like the drunk abusive husband who comes in the house late at night with his belt out and ready hahah


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *Sasuke should be pimping Sakura out for money.....You know she would for him*



Would Sakura kill Naruto for Sasuke too if he ordered her OR offered some quality time with him as a reward?


----------



## Drunk Samurai (Nov 9, 2014)

N120 said:


> No. That would suggest he got it all wrong, when he clearly he didn't. Just Sakura, and unlike the story where he may have dipped in form here of there his portrayal of her character has been consistent from her introduction.



I meant a shit writer in general not just specifically with Sakura.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Would Sakura kill Naruto for Sasuke too if he ordered her OR offered some quality time with him as a reward?




Most likely yes.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

That's debatable, sure, the quality of his Manga may have dipped post akatsuki and feel rushed in some parts, but that's about it from my point of view. In general, He has a good track record and wouldn't have built up such a huge franchise if he had been a shit writer.

Even now that the manga has ended, people are still talking, still yearning to watch the upcoming movie and anticipate the new mini series in spring....not bad for a shit writer.

. Personally I think other factors effected his writing, especially the pacing in the last stages of this manga. What that is I don't know, but in general he is definately proven himself to be amongst the the best mangakas


----------



## Zynn (Nov 9, 2014)

People call Kishi's a shitty writer yet still read his manga. It's most curious, the masochism.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

Just accept the fact that shes an obsessed girl just like hinata. 
And yes obsessed women do exist in real world.


----------



## Drunk Samurai (Nov 9, 2014)

N120 said:


> That's debatable, sure, the quality of his Manga may have dipped post akatsuki and feel rushed in some parts, but that's about it from my point of view. In general, He has a good track record and wouldn't have built up such a huge franchise if he had been a shit writer.
> 
> Even now that the manga has ended, people are still talking, still yearning to watch the upcoming movie and anticipate the new mini series in spring....not bad for a shit writer.
> 
> . Personally I think other factors effected his writing, especially the pacing in the last stages of this manga. What that is I don't know, but in general he is definately proven himself to be amongst the the best mangakas



I'm just going to copy and paste something I said on a different site. 

Instead of properly developing the relationships in the manga he instead makes a movie. That's shit writing since he went the easy way out. A movie wouldn't even be able to properly develop a love story like that so it's going to suck anyway. Most likely it will be something like this: "I always liked you Naruto" "I like you too now just because." Besides that Kishimoto is a shit writer in general. He had to use a plot hole to keep Sasuke alive during the Deidara vs Sasuke fight.

Adding onto that. He went  the most predictable fucking route by making Tobi Obito instead of doing good writing. He also can't write women character's good if he thinks battered wife syndrome is good for an character.



Zynn said:


> People call Kishi's a shitty writer yet still read his manga. It's most curious, the masochism.



He use to be really good then went to shit. Also I don't drop anything.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Just accept the fact that shes an obsessed girl just like hinata.
> And yes obsessed women do exist in real world.



in what way?



Drunk Samurai said:


> Instead of properly developing the relationships in the manga he instead makes a movie. That's shit writing since he went the easy way out. A movie wouldn't even be able to properly develop a love story like that so it's going to suck anyway. Most likely it will be something like this: "I always liked you Naruto" "I like you too now just because." Besides that Kishimoto is a shit writer in general. He had to use a plot hole to keep Sasuke alive during the Deidara vs Sasuke fight.
> 
> Adding onto that. He went  the most predictable fucking route by making Tobi Obito instead of doing good writing. He also can't write women character's good if he thinks battered wife syndrome is good for an character.



in terms building relationships, he has done well. What he didn't do was expand on pairings which takes place years after the initial story has ended. This isn't a pairing fanfic.

So your criticism in regards to pairings is meaningless, it had nothing to do with the story other than provide fan service.

As for obito, it wasn't as predictable as you make out. You're new here so you probably didn't read all the debates that were taking place at the time.

As for sasuke being alive, what plot hole?

The only thing I agree with you on is the last point, why he did that is anyone's guess, maybe he'll provide his reasoning for this one day.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

Just because u don't agree with his decisions doesnt make him a shiity writer. The fact that u read his story till the end proves otherwise. Me personally don't like the whole itachi hero shit that he did. But the story still managed to captivate me.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Just accept the fact that shes an obsessed girl just like hinata.
> And yes obsessed women do exist in real world.




The difference between Sakura & Hinata is HUGE...not even comparable.

Show me a panel where Naruto is trying to kill Hinatam


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2014)

same thing with Karin

The time lapse didn't help either because we see Sasuke abusing Sakura.  Next thing he is apologizing for everything he has ever done (so you did not help save the alliance, Sasuke?  So you should have let Danzo take over the world as he had planed?)  and then suddenly he has a child was Sakura.  

Kishi had no choice, but it still felt like a stab in the chest to have no boat to float on before canon island.


----------



## Drunk Samurai (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Just because u don't agree with his decisions doesnt make him a shiity writer. The fact that u read his story till the end proves otherwise. Me personally don't like the whole itachi hero shit that he did. But the story still managed to captivate me.



Even if you ignore the Obito thing did you even read my full post? I pointed out a HUGE plot hole that only came from shit writing. Plus you also ignored how he writes female characters terribly.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

Both sakuras and hinatas life revolved around their love interest ever since they were little. If naruto went to the dark side u bet or ass hinata would risk her life to help naruto just Like sakura for sasuke.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

People say he writes female characters terribly. But it just u dont agree with his portrayal of women. Female portrayal is also different in Japan culture in comparison to western culture. what's normal for them is not normal for u.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Both sakuras and hinatas life revolved around their love interest ever since they were little. If naruto went to the dark side u bet or ass hinata would risk her life to help naruto just Like sakura for sasuke.



Helping and taking abused are two different things. Hinata risked her life to save Naruto, Sakura risked her life trying to be with sasuke.

No one is going to argue that they are bad because both felt affinity toward Naruto and sasuke, it's how they acted which separates them poles apart from one another.


----------



## Tangle (Nov 9, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Lol Sasuke most likely beats her on the daily when he's home, right in front of Salad. He's like the drunk abusive husband who comes in the house late at night with his belt out and ready hahah



LOOOOL X''''''''D haha


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Both sakuras and hinatas life revolved around their love interest ever since they were little. If naruto went to the dark side u bet or ass hinata would risk her life to help naruto just Like sakura for sasuke.







Your just making fanfic assumptions. Naruto never went to the dark side, and even if he did, you or I can't say what Hinata would have done. For one thing, Naruto never tried to kill Hinata, and her whole family. Even while Naruto wasnt interested in Hinata, he still stood up for her and protected her...nothing similar about Sakura & Hinata


----------



## Drunk Samurai (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> People say he writes female characters terribly. But it just u dont agree with his portrayal of women. Female portrayal is also different in Japan culture in comparison to western culture. what's normal for them is not normal for u.



I'm just going to assume you are trolling now.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

U guys take the abuse thing too far. Its not like sasuke is a demented husband battering his poor wife. They are in a fucking ninja world. Sasuke sees sakura as an opponent standing in his way trying to kill him he does what a logical ninja would do.

Hell u guys should be hatin on naruto. How many times did sasule try to kill him and still hid best friend.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> U guys take the abuse thing too far. Its not like sasuke is a demented husband battering his poor wife. They are in a fucking ninja world. Sasuke sees sakura as an opponent standing in his way trying to kill him he does what a logical ninja would do.
> 
> Hell u guys should be hatin on naruto. How many times did sasule try to kill him and still hid best friend.



Naruto fought back, that's the difference. He knew the risk sasuke posed to Konoha and was the only one capable of either defeating him or turning/influencing sasuke.

He protected Konoha and made himself the target while trying to reason with sasuke, that's shows leadership. He got his priorities right, and made sure that he didn't turn sasuke at the expense of his village or vice versa.

Which of those things has Sakura done? She was ready to ditch konoha pre skip and went as far as lying, backstabbing and trying to manipulate her comrades in order to close down sasuke for her own ends, risking their lives, not just her own.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> Its not like sasuke is a demented husband battering his poor wife.



Its very possible




hokageyonkou said:


> Hell u guys should be hatin on naruto. How many times did sasule try to kill him and still hid best friend.



Naruto made a promise to Sakura. And it was apart of Hokage mindset to be able to save Sasuke


Again nothing to compare to Sakura's mental illness with


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

And this is the same naruto that forgave his parents killer. 
Then again this is kishis theme in this manga' forgiveness and reconciliation. That's the whole purpose of narutos character.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> And this is the same naruto that forgave his parents killer.
> Then again this is kishis theme in this manga' forgiveness and reconciliation. That's the whole purpose of narutos character.



You bringing up other characters and trying so hard to point out their faults changes nothing about Sakura's mental illness, sorry to tell ya.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> And this is the same naruto that forgave his parents killer.
> Then again this is kishis theme in this manga' forgiveness and reconciliation. That's the whole purpose of narutos character.



Obito? He fought him and reasoned with him. He would have killed him if that didn't work out. Don't get it twisted.

In the end, obito helped Naruto defeat kaguya.

He did the same with Nagano, and the village was revived because of his actions.

There's a balance. He aimed for the greater good, and he got it in return. Sakura got an apology, a baby, and a missing husband....thx to Naruto.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 9, 2014)

And sasuke helped defeat kaguya and end eternal tsukiyomi.
I don't why you all act so butthurt over people trying to kill each other in a ninja manga. Its not sasukes fault' sakura should have just stayed out of darksukes way. 

She got an apology and a baby. What else do u want from sasuke? Geeeeeeeez.


----------



## N120 (Nov 9, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> And sasuke helped defeat kaguya and end eternal tsukiyomi.
> I don't why you all act so butthurt over people trying to kill each other in a ninja manga. Its not sasukes fault' sakura should have just stayed out of darksukes way.
> 
> She got an apology and a baby. What else do u want from sasuke? Geeeeeeeez.



no ones blaming sasuke for sakuras actions. Sasuke did all that because of Naruto, not because of Sakura.


----------



## Azula (Nov 9, 2014)

Really..... you can forgive someone and move on and not keep dwelling on getting revenge on them for the horrible things they did to you but at the same time keeping a healthy distance from them keeping the past in mind

Thats what konoha did, let sasuke keep his neck but at the same time warning him and keeping their distance from him

Sakura however :rofl


----------



## Lace (Nov 9, 2014)

The biggest difference between Naruto/Sasuke and Sasuke/Sakura is that Sasuke acknowledged Naruto as an equal. It wasn't a one-sided detriment train where Sasuke flung insult after insult while Naruto silently took it. 

Forgiveness is one thing, continuing romantic feelings is another. Sakura's love for Sasuke has been the most reprehensible part of this manga.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> And sasuke helped defeat kaguya and end eternal tsukiyomi.
> I don't why you all act so butthurt over people trying to kill each other in a ninja manga. Its not sasukes fault' sakura should have just stayed out of darksukes way.
> 
> She got an apology and a baby. What else do u want from sasuke? Geeeeeeeez.



Dude, just stop. They hate Sakura, and by extension, Kishi. End of story. As many have proven, they cannot be reasoned with. They're not worth the effort.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Dude, just stop. They hate Sakura, and by extension, Kishi. End of story. As many have proven, they cannot be reasoned with. They're not worth the effort.



His complaints are pretty stupid regarding the reasons people have laid out. You can't talk about an inability to be reasoned with when reason has yet to be made as to why people should overlook their gripes with the character. 

Your assumptions as well, are moronic. As a dislike of an author's character doesn't mean a dislike of the author himself.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 10, 2014)

lol 20 pages of this shit, I swear there's also like a dozen other threads like this in the KL. can't people just let it all go and move on


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> His complaints are pretty stupid regarding the reasons people have laid out. You can't talk about an inability to be reasoned with when reason has yet to be made as to why people should overlook their gripes with the character.
> 
> Your assumptions as well, are moronic. As a dislike of an author's character doesn't mean a dislike of the author himself.



...Er, what? Characters, be it their personality or actions, are made by the author, and everytime you diss that character, you diss the author *by extension*. How is this simple logic flew over your head I have no idea. 

And yeah, I'm a moron for advising him to let you kittens be. It's not as if your tiny scratches, created from internet's anonymity, can hurt me anyway.



Narutossss said:


> lol 20 pages of this shit, I swear there's also like a dozen other threads like this in the KL. can't people just let it all go and move on



Don't underestimate how far butthurt people can go to express their displeasure. It is the way of the Internet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> ...Er, what? Characters, be it their personality or actions, are made by the author, and everytime you diss that character, you diss the author *by extension*. How is this simple logic flew over your head I have no idea.



Because there's no logic in it all. 

Orochimaru for example is a product of Kishimoto, that doesn't mean it reflects on who he is as a person. There is no "by extension". To associate a dislike of a particular character as being the same in itself as dislike of the author is plain stupidity. Hell, even the author has characters that they created that they may not personally like or may have created to be unlikeable, by your absurd rationale that would be 'by extension' dislike of themselves. Which would obviously be untrue.

The fact that you think it's "simple logic" only indicates you are poorly acquainted with the concept of logic.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because there's no logic in it all.
> 
> Orochimaru for example is a product of Kishimoto, that doesn't mean it reflects on who he is as a person. There is no "by extension". To associate a dislike of a particular character as being the same in itself as dislike of the author is plain stupidity. Hell, even the author has characters that they created that they may not personally like or may have created to be unlikeable, by your absurd rationale that would be 'by extension' dislike of themselves. Which would obviously be untrue.
> 
> The fact that you think it's "simple logic" only indicates you are poorly acquainted with the concept of logic.



Oh yeah, you're right! I mean, it's not as if there's anyone who dislikes Sakura's actions correlates them to Kishi's shitty writing, right? I mean, what are the odds? I'm sure those comments above are just lies.

C'mon, kitten, scratch at me *more*. I just *love *the feel of your proverbial claws on my face.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Oh yeah, you're right! I mean, it's not as if there's anyone who dislikes Sakura's actions correlates them to Kishi's shitty writing, right? I mean, what are the odds? I'm sure those comments above are just lies.



Dislike of his writing doesn't mean dislike of him as an individual either. You are still spouting shitty logic. Being critical of an author is simply that.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Dislike of his writing doesn't mean dislike of him as an individual either. You are still spouting shitty logic. Being critical of an author is simply that.



Yeah, but we're talking about Sakura's actions and decisions, which is dictated by Kishi's capacity as an author. Why are you talking about him as an individual?

EDIT: Come on, kitten. This argument needs to go on so I can continue to be amused!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2014)

SS is basically just lolkishi

Everything everyone is saying is true though. After EVERYTHING Sauce did to her and put her through she ignores ALL of it as if it never happened


----------



## SLB (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Dude, just stop. They hate Sakura, and by extension, Kishi. End of story. As many have proven, they cannot be reasoned with. They're not worth the effort.



ok... i mean, that's bullshit, but even if it wasn't, how on earth does the origination of the sentiment deter from the argument being put out there?

you guys aren't even attempting to prove why sakura being with sasuke is justifiable or even good writing. just the usual appeal to some moral authority that forgiveness is bliss, and kumbaya this, and love and passion that. absolutely no substance.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

i can't respect someone who can't respect themselves. 
sakura definitely doesn't respect herself. 
if kishi's trying to bring out that sentimental archaic 'die for your comrades' kamikaze crap through sakura, i don't buy it. 
especially since the japanese government tricked and forced many foreigners to kamikaze.


----------



## SLB (Nov 10, 2014)

>kami

don't summon him, selina


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Moody said:


> >kami
> 
> don't summon him, selina : lbj



'kamikaze' 
not kamikazi/kaminazi
learn your history, moody


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> EDIT: Come on, kitten. This argument needs to go on so I can continue to be amused!



Who talks like this?


----------



## sikumega (Nov 10, 2014)

The problem is not what Sasuke did to her see Karin. Sakuras behaviour is out of character.
Unconditional love like Karins is more believeable then Sakuras actions, because.......

Sakura has shown she fucking knows it better and tried to kill Sasuke, even faked interest in Naruto while Naruto never changed his pattern of actions.
Take that out of the equation and shes still shallow but her chapter 700 would make perfectly sense.

Even if she didn't go through with it, it just means that she was still this close to do it. 
Its in no way a reset in their relationship. 

That she goes BACK to fucking chapter 2 behaviour without dictating conditions instantly is insulting her intelligence.
People hate Sakura because she could be a good character but Kishi ruins her its like a splinter in your feet while reading.


----------



## Hvdes (Nov 10, 2014)

I was also repulsed by the pairing of Sasuke and Sakura and,  to a lesser extent, Naruto and Hinata. The underlying problem is obvious. To introduce pairings in which one of the characters showed unrequited love to the other for the duration of the series in the last chapter is a bit of a colon grab, and I don't think a movie will change 699 chapters worth of unreturned feelings. The whole, "Oh, you've loved me for so long therefore I'm going to love you back now" thing is unrealistic not what I hoped for from the manga. Also, I hate that this Bolt kid is a carbon copy of Naruto when he was that age. There could've been so much more development for his character. Salad the child stalker also doesn't sit well.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Moody said:


> ok... i mean, that's bullshit, but even if it wasn't, how on earth does the origination of the sentiment deter from the argument being put out there?
> 
> you guys aren't even attempting to prove why sakura being with sasuke is justifiable or even good writing. just the usual appeal to some moral authority that forgiveness is bliss, and kumbaya this, and love and passion that. absolutely no substance.



You seriously make me laugh. Like, when I have ever defended SS? I have always acknowledged that Kishi's not the greatest of writer and his decision to make Sakura forgive Sasuke so easily is not the best move. In fact, it was a very bad move, but I have also accepted that it was ultimately Kishi's decision because Naruto is his in the end. I have no problem of accepting that no one's perfect. And since chapter 699 and 700 are so far apart in term of timeline and anything could happen between it, we don't exactly know how the progress of their reconciliation goes. I'm a positive guy, so I fill the blank with happy scenes where Sasuke actually tries to reform and atone for what he's done. 

Numerous times, I have tried to tell people that, to be positive, yet none of you have ever listened to me and always fixate on the bad points so I just leave you alone. And I was trying to tell hokageyonkou to do the same, since how our effort for the past few days has never worked anyway. If nothing we say will ever change your mind, why bother? 

Ahh, it's always nice when kitten tries to scratch my face. Your paws are so soft I can never get enough of it!



C-Moon said:


> Who talks like this?



Me, of course. Who else?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

i'm leik, hurr hurr, read through the thread
wild posts appear 



Urouge said:


> She's so thirsty it's sad : lmao





Moody said:


> girl needs beeyo bad : catprone







... but it's still so sad as fuck


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

I love how some fail to understand, why Sakura has no self respect.

Let me be clear : It's not because she did forgive Sasuke. Forgiving someone is most of the time not a bad thing. To be able forgive someone can mean (not always)that someone is strong.

The point is : Sakura did not forgive Sasuke, she was never mad at him in the first place. In chapter 699 when Sasuke apologizes, she does not even understand for what Sasuke is apologizing, when it should have been more than obvious. When Sasuke makes it clear, for what he is apologizing. She does not have a serious or distant attitude towards him, which shows that she thinks he has seriously fucked up in the past and should feel very bad about it. She acts all like a tsundere, calls him baka and cries. Sakura does not try to make him feel, that he really has done actions that should be not taken lightly at all. She takes it too lightly, as if he did something minor( not minor, but definitely not like he tried to kill her and her friends), but this dude tried to take her life and would have had success with that if her friends did not save her ass.

The worst part was not this though. It's when she blushes like her 12 old part 1 self from chapter 3. It's as if Sasuke had never done any of his actions he did few months ago. Kakashi loves Sasuke and has forgiven too, however he clearly tries to show Sasuke that he did fuck up. He does not act completly like he did in part 1. He is more distant and serious with him.
That after everything the only thing Sakura has in mind  is to spend as much  time as possible with Sasuke-kun illustrates more than anything, how little she respects herself.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh my God, it goes on. When will this end? I've seen these points repeated so many times in several threads to the point of redundancy. This is merely paraphrasing previous arguments. At least try to find new faults or something. 

This is like throwing shit at something, picking up that shit and mold it into another but similar shape, then throwing it again.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

Your complaints are not less redundant either, so how about you stop bitching ?


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

So in other words shes a normal woman.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Your complaints are not less redundant either, so how about you stop bitching ?



Aihh, I find another kitten, it seems. What's the matter? Can't take the fact that you're merely copying another's idea and lash out at me for pointing it out? 

Come on, kitten, insult me again. I am enjoying it so much. :rofl



Escargon said:


> So in other words shes a normal woman.



Me? A woman? 

Oh my God this is so precious! All you kittens seem to be doing is assuming when in reality you don't even know me!


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Aihh, I find another kitten, it seems. What's the matter? Can't take the fact that you're merely copying another's idea and lash out at me for pointing it out?
> 
> Come on, kitten, insult me again. I am enjoying it so much. :rofl



Because your complaints are so orginal and interesting. Even the word kitty doesn't make it more orginal.

Also, the posts are similar because the reasons why Sakura is seen as as a bad character are similar. If you ask many people what a murderer did wrong, you will almost always get the same answer. That does not mean that they were not clever enough to come with something new, it means that the murder itself is the worst action of the murderer and nothing comes close.  What makes Sakura a bad heroine is so obvious, that most people will come with similar results.

By the way i could also write a long essay about why i think she is a bad character, but you would not address any point anyway and laugh how much time i spent writing an essay for a character i don't like, like in the other thread.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

lol zynn
dont tell others to be positive if cant be positive urself


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Aihh, I find another kitten, it seems. What's the matter? Can't take the fact that you're merely copying another's idea and lash out at me for pointing it out?
> 
> Come on, kitten, insult me again. I am enjoying it so much. :rofl
> 
> ...



Dont worry i meant Sakura not you. How could i be rude to you cutie?


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> lol zynn
> dont tell others to be positive if cant be positive urself



Especially when the insults look like they came from some garbage anime.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Nov 10, 2014)

Not like she had any to begin with, right?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> Especially when the insults look like they came from some garbage anime.


"come on kitten insult me so i can amuse myself" lol

no wonder hes defending this, he lieks his animu shitty


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Because your complaints are so orginal and interesting. Even the word kitty doesn't make it more orginal.



Yes, of course. Me asking people to move on is obviously a complaint, despite the fact that I already stated how I frickin' agree with those bad points you kitten posted so many times. 



> Also, the posts are similar because the reasons why Sakura is seen as as a bad character are similar. If you ask many people what a murderer did wrong, you will almost always get the same answer. That does not mean that they were not clever enough to come with something new, it means that the murder itself is the worst action of the murderer and nothing comes close.  What makes Sakura a bad heroine is so obvious, that most people will come with similar results.



And now we're drawing parallel between an author's bad storytelling with a murder? 



> By the way i could also write a long essay about why i think she is a bad character, but you would not address any point anyway and laugh how much time i spent writing an essay for a character i don't like, like in the other thread.



You wanna know why I laughed? Because those points were already stated, discussed, argued, beaten, battered, minced, and squashed until they became  a fine paste on the ground. We already know why Sakura is a bad character, so frequently repeated it's almost burned into the our brain, that your essay would just be another addition on the long list of repetition. 



babaGAReeb said:


> lol zynn
> dont tell others to be positive if cant be positive urself



Yes, yes, yes. I'll try. Not sure if I'll succeed, though. It's not like I told them that I actually agree with them, and that their arguments are sound, right?



babaGAReeb said:


> "come on kitten insult me so i can amuse myself" lol
> 
> no wonder hes defending this, he lieks his animu shitty



Yes, I know. It's not like I actually have little kittens who like to scratch at my foot whenever they want me to pay attention to them, right? 

To us, everything shitty must've come from anime. :rofl


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

u still sound like some third rate animu character


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> u still sound like some third rate animu character



Nahh, I'm just a shitty guy living in an apartment and in the middle of enjoying his vacation. Don't worry, I still have my feet grounded pretty firmly on reality. I don't plan on becoming a 2D character.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> u still sound like some third rate animu character



If it's anything like the SasuSaku fans...honestly it just seems like another person too incompetent to make an actual point.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

I love how the mods allow these personal insults.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> I love how the mods allow these personal insults.



Well they've let SS fans go around calling people salty (even themselves!) so I don't see what you complain about. 

Also stating the truth isn't a personal insult. If all one side has are accusations of jealousy then they truthfully speaking, have no argument. If it becomes evident that the only way they seem to know how to respond to criticism is with such accusations, then it indicates an inability to form an actual argument.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well they've let SS fans go around calling people salty (even themselves!) so I don't see what you complain about.



My post wasn't aimed at anyone specifically...  



> Also stating the truth isn't a personal insult.



So if I was to call someone fat, or gay it wouldn't be an insult as long as it's true? Good to know



> *If all one side has are accusations of jealousy then they truthfully speaking, have no argument. If *it becomes evident that the only way they seem to know how to respond to criticism is with such accusations,


But their are several people in this thread (Pro SS)who haven't responded as such. Therefore this is a false assertion and generalization on your part.



> then it indicates an inability to form an actual argument.



That's a bold assumption.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> My post wasn't aimed at anyone specifically...
> 
> So if I was to call someone fat, or gay it wouldn't be an insult as long as it's true? Good to know



Who uses gay as an insult in the 21st century...?



> But their are several people in this thread (Pro SS)who haven't responded as such. Therefore this is a false assertion and generalization on your part.



Oh right, forgive me. There's also the accusations of 'butthurt' which is synonymous with 'salty' in respect to the usage, and being jealous fans of other pairings (all accusations on the basis of jealous feelings). 

There's more rarely accusations of being misogynists, and just trying to throw other characters under the bus in an attempt to soften the blows of criticism. 

Yet the general response is one accusing the other party of jealousy, so no it is not a false assertion and it can more than easily be provided to you that this is the case. 



> That's a bold assumption.



A valid one as well, more than an assumption really.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> I love how the mods allow these personal insults.



lol ur complaining about us using personal insults?

you called me an imbecile when i questioned why sasuke would even marry sakura


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Who uses gay as an insult in the 21st century...?



You'd be surprised. 




> There's more rarely accusations of being misogynists, *and just trying to throw other characters under the bus *in an attempt to soften the blows of criticism.



Come on. Sasuke and Sakura are probably the two most disliked characters in the West(Especially after the last 10 chapters ). Yes some are using(throw said character under the bus accusation) to soften the blows of criticism, but there are people bashing Sakura simply because she didn't end up with whom they wanted her to end up with. Some people are claiming she should have ended up with Lee(as if Sakura is some kind of prize) don't you see views like that to be a little misogynistic?



> Yet the general response is one accusing the other party of jealousy, so no it is not a false assertion and it can more than easily be provided to you that this is the case



I do agree that people's sole argument shouldn't be "lol, you're jealous/butthurt/salty". 




> A valid one as well, more than an assumption really.



Ehh....


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> lol ur complaining about us using personal insults?
> 
> you called me an imbecile when i questioned why sasuke would even marry sakura



That insult wasn't made public. 


I was trying to rep you


----------



## Cord (Nov 10, 2014)

This thread went....places.


----------

